# The Beloved - Piaarraa



## spnadmin (Apr 11, 2008)

This Shabad is by Guru Ram Das and is on Ang 604/605 of _Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Granth Sahib._ A theme within the Shabad is that of the Husband Lord. We are the Soul Bride. He is the Husband Lord. In meditation and in prayer, with devotion, we prepare the marriage bed. From our mystical union with the Divine, Truth is Born. The metaphor of a mystical marriage is Guruji's way of describing the consummation of our spiritual relationship - one with the One. I feel that my own understanding of this metaphor is very shallow. What speaks so loudly to me is the image of _Piaaraa,_ The Beloved. Guru Ram Das tells us that there is mystery to be experienced in our relationship with our Piaaraa when he says, *The Beloved Himself is deep and profound and unfathomable; there is no other as great as He. *There is more to understand of our Piaaraa.

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ਚਉਥਾ ॥
sorath mehalaa 4 chouthhaa ||
Sorat'h, Fourth Mehl:



ਆਪੇ ਅੰਡਜ ਜੇਰਜ ਸੇਤਜ ਉਤਭੁਜ ਆਪੇ ਖੰਡ ਆਪੇ ਸਭ ਲੋਇ ॥
aapae anddaj jaeraj saethaj outhabhuj aapae khandd aapae sabh loe ||
He Himself is born of the egg, from the womb, from sweat and from the earth; He Himself is the continents and all the worlds.



ਆਪੇ ਸੂਤੁ ਆਪੇ ਬਹੁ ਮਣੀਆ ਕਰਿ ਸਕਤੀ ਜਗਤੁ ਪਰੋਇ ॥
aapae sooth aapae bahu maneeaa kar sakathee jagath paroe ||
He Himself is the thread, and He Himself is the many beads; through His Almighty Power, He has strung the worlds.


ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਸੂਤਧਾਰੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਸੂਤੁ ਖਿੰਚੇ ਢਹਿ ਢੇਰੀ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥
aapae hee soothadhhaar hai piaaraa sooth khinchae dtehi dtaeree hoe ||1||
He holds the thread, and when He withdraws the thread, the beads scatter into heaps. ||1||



ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
maerae man mai har bin avar n koe ||
O my mind, there is no other than the Lord for me.



ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਚਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਕਰਿ ਦਇਆ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਮੁਖਿ ਚੋਇ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
sathigur vich naam nidhhaan hai piaaraa kar dhaeiaa anmrith mukh choe || rehaao ||
The treasure of the Beloved Naam is within the True Guru; in His Mercy, he pours the Ambrosial Nectar into my mouth. ||Pause||



ਆਪੇ ਜਲ ਥਲਿ ਸਭਤੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥
aapae jal thhal sabhath hai piaaraa prabh aapae karae s hoe ||
The Beloved Himself is in all the oceans and lands; whatever God does, comes to pass.



ਸਭਨਾ ਰਿਜਕੁ ਸਮਾਹਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਦੂਜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
sabhanaa rijak samaahadhaa piaaraa dhoojaa avar n koe ||
The Beloved brings nourishment to all; there is no other than Him.



ਆਪੇ ਖੇਲ ਖੇਲਾਇਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥
aapae khael khaelaaeidhaa piaaraa aapae karae s hoe ||2||
The Beloved Himself plays, and whatever He Himself does, comes to pass. ||2||



ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰਮਲਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਸੋਇ ॥
aapae hee aap niramalaa piaaraa aapae niramal soe ||
The Beloved Himself, all by Himself, is immaculate and pure; He Himself is immaculate and pure.



ਆਪੇ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਪਾਇਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥
aapae keemath paaeidhaa piaaraa aapae karae s hoe ||
The Beloved Himself determines the value of all; whatever He does comes to pass.



ਆਪੇ ਅਲਖੁ ਨ ਲਖੀਐ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪਿ ਲਖਾਵੈ ਸੋਇ ॥੩॥
aapae alakh n lakheeai piaaraa aap lakhaavai soe ||3||
The Beloved Himself is unseen - He cannot be seen; He Himself causes us to see. ||3||



ਆਪੇ ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
aapae gehir ganbheer hai piaaraa this jaevadd avar n koe ||
The Beloved Himself is deep and profound and unfathomable; there is no other as great as He.

ਸਭਿ ਘਟ ਆਪੇ ਭੋਗਵੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਨਾਰੀ ਪੁਰਖ ਸਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥
sabh ghatt aapae bhogavai piaaraa vich naaree purakh sabh soe ||
The Beloved Himself enjoys every heart; He is contained within every woman and man.



ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਵਰਤਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੪॥੨॥
naanak gupath varathadhaa piaaraa guramukh paragatt hoe ||4||2||
O Nanak, the Beloved is pervading everywhere, but He is hidden; through the Guru, He is revealed. ||4||2||​


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 14, 2008)

The first line from the shabad in the first post of this thread (from Guru Ram Das) 

ਆਪੇ ਅੰਡਜ ਜੇਰਜ ਸੇਤਜ ਉਤਭੁਜ ਆਪੇ ਖੰਡ ਆਪੇ ਸਭ ਲੋਇ ॥
aapae anddaj jaeraj saethaj outhabhuj aapae khandd aapae sabh loe ||
He Himself is born of the egg, from the womb, from sweat and from the earth; He Himself is the continents and all the worlds.  
(Guru Ram Das ji, Post 1)

He is the source of creation, and is so deeply part of His Creation that He is Himself the continents and all the worlds.  Deeply part of us. So much so that Guru Arjan Dev describes on Ang 208 how profound the effect is of Piaaraa on the journey of the Guru's soul. 

One can see from the next Shabad how Guru Arjan Dev speaks about the effects of Piaaraa within. In several of the verses he refers to an object  for meditation (horn) or a ritual object (earrings) , a posture or practice from yoga. However,  Guru Arjan Dev transforms our understanding of these objects and practices in the same line,  so that we know he is not talking about spiritual practice in a material way. For example,  I have burnt my doubt, and smeared my body with the ashes. He smears the ashes of doubt, not the ashes of the dead, upon  his body. Notice that our awareness changes to a form of spiritual awakening -- our yogic practice comes through our union with Piaaraa. 

Guru Arjan Dev

ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
gourree mehalaa 5 ||
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:


ਜੋਗ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸੁਨਿ ਆਇਓ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ॥
jog jugath sun aaeiou gur thae ||
I came to the Guru, to learn the Way of Yoga.



ਮੋ ਕਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਬੁਝਾਇਓ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
mo ko sathigur sabadh bujhaaeiou ||1|| rehaao ||
The True Guru has revealed it to me through the Word of the Shabad. ||1||Pause||


ਨਉ ਖੰਡ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੀ ਇਸੁ ਤਨ ਮਹਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਮਸਕਾਰਾ ॥
no khandd prithhamee eis than mehi raviaa nimakh nimakh namasakaaraa ||
* He is contained in the nine continents of the world, and within this body; each and every moment, I humbly bow to Him.*



ਦੀਖਿਆ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਮੁੰਦ੍ਰਾ ਕਾਨੀ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਿਓ ਏਕੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰਾ ॥੧॥
dheekhiaa gur kee mundhraa kaanee dhrirriou eaek nirankaaraa ||1||
I have made the Guru's Teachings my ear-rings, and I have enshrined the One Formless Lord within my being. ||1||



ਪੰਚ ਚੇਲੇ ਮਿਲਿ ਭਏ ਇਕਤ੍ਰਾ ਏਕਸੁ ਕੈ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਏ ॥
panch chaelae mil bheae eikathraa eaekas kai vas keeeae ||
I have brought the five disciples together, and they are now under the control of the one mind.



ਦਸ ਬੈਰਾਗਨਿ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਤਬ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਗੀ ਥੀਏ ॥੨॥
dhas bairaagan aagiaakaaree thab niramal jogee thheeeae ||2||
When the ten hermits become obedient to the Lord, then I became an immaculate Yogi. ||2||



ਭਰਮੁ ਜਰਾਇ ਚਰਾਈ ਬਿਭੂਤਾ ਪੰਥੁ ਏਕੁ ਕਰਿ ਪੇਖਿਆ ॥
bharam jaraae charaaee bibhoothaa panthh eaek kar paekhiaa ||
I have burnt my doubt, and smeared my body with the ashes. My path is to see the One and Only Lord.



ਸਹਜ ਸੂਖ ਸੋ ਕੀਨੀ ਭੁਗਤਾ ਜੋ ਠਾਕੁਰਿ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਲੇਖਿਆ ॥੩॥
sehaj sookh so keenee bhugathaa jo thaakur masathak laekhiaa ||3||
I have made that intuitive peace my food; the Lord Master has written this pre-ordained destiny upon my forehead. ||3||



ਜਹ ਭਉ ਨਾਹੀ ਤਹਾ ਆਸਨੁ ਬਾਧਿਓ ਸਿੰਗੀ ਅਨਹਤ ਬਾਨੀ ॥
jeh bho naahee thehaa aasan baadhhiou singee anehath baanee ||
In that place where there is no fear, I have assumed my Yogic posture. The unstruck melody of His Bani is my horn.



ਤਤੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ਡੰਡਾ ਕਰਿ ਰਾਖਿਓ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਨੀ ॥੪॥
thath beechaar ddanddaa kar raakhiou jugath naam man bhaanee ||4||
I have made contemplation upon the essential reality my Yogic staff. The Love of the Name in my mind is my Yogic lifestyle. ||4||


ਐਸਾ ਜੋਗੀ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਭੇਟੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਕੇ ਬੰਧਨ ਕਾਟੈ ॥
aisaa jogee vaddabhaagee bhaettai maaeiaa kae bandhhan kaattai ||
By great good fortune, such a Yogi is met, who cuts away the bonds of Maya.



ਸੇਵਾ ਪੂਜ ਕਰਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਕੀ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਪਗ ਚਾਟੈ ॥੫॥੧੧॥੧੩੨॥
saevaa pooj karo this moorath kee naanak this pag chaattai ||5||11||132||
Nanak serves and adores this wondrous person, and kisses his feet. ||5||11||132||

 and later Guru Arjan Dev says,
ਪੂਰਨ ਹੋਈ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਆਸਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਿਓ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗਾ ॥੨॥ 
pooran hoee man kee aasaa gur bhaettiou har rangaa ||2||
My mind's desires are fulfilled, meeting the Guru, in love with the Lord. ||2||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 15, 2008)

ਆਪੇ ਸੂਤੁ ਆਪੇ ਬਹੁ ਮਣੀਆ ਕਰਿ ਸਕਤੀ ਜਗਤੁ ਪਰੋਇ ॥
 aapae sooth aapae bahu maneeaa kar sakathee jagath paroe ||
 He Himself is the thread, and He Himself is the many beads; through His Almighty Power, He has strung the worlds.
 (Guru Ram Das ji, Post 1)
​
 The Beloved is described as the thread 79 times in Sri Guru Granth Sahib. What does this mean? That He weaves His creation together. That He can undo this creation as well. This is the second line in the Shabad by Guru Ram Das. The Beloved Piaaraa is the thread, he is the beads, he has strung creation together. He is the knot. He holds creation together. He can take creation apart. 

How can He be like a thread?  Guru Arjan Dev explains this concept on Ang 102 of Sri Guru  Granth Sahib. 


  ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:


  ਤੂੰ ਪੇਡੁ ਸਾਖ ਤੇਰੀ ਫੂਲੀ ॥ 
thoon paedd saakh thaeree foolee ||
You are the tree; Your branches have blossomed forth.


 ਤੂੰ ਸੂਖਮੁ ਹੋਆ ਅਸਥੂਲੀ ॥ 
thoon sookham hoaa asathhoolee ||
From the very small and subtle, You have become huge and manifest.


 ਤੂੰ ਜਲਨਿਧਿ ਤੂੰ ਫੇਨੁ ਬੁਦਬੁਦਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਭਾਲੀਐ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
thoon jalanidhh thoon faen budhabudhaa thudhh bin avar n bhaaleeai jeeo ||1||
You are the Ocean of Water, and You are the foam and the bubbles on its surface. I cannot see any other except You, Lord. ||1||


 ਤੂੰ ਸੂਤੁ ਮਣੀਏ ਭੀ ਤੂੰਹੈ ॥ 
* thoon sooth maneeeae bhee thoonhai ||
You are the **thread, and You are also the beads.*


  ਤੂੰ ਗੰਠੀ ਮੇਰੁ ਸਿਰਿ ਤੂੰਹੈ ॥ 
thoon ganthee maer sir thoonhai ||
* You are the knot, and You are the primary bead of the maalaa.*


 ਆਦਿ ਮਧਿ ਅੰਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਈ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ਦਿਖਾਲੀਐ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
aadh madhh anth prabh soee avar n koe dhikhaaleeai jeeo ||2||
* In the beginning, in the middle and in the end, there is God. I cannot see any other except You, Lord. ||2||*

  ਤੂੰ ਨਿਰਗੁਣੁ ਸਰਗੁਣੁ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ॥ 
thoon niragun saragun sukhadhaathaa ||
You transcend all qualities, and You possess the supreme qualities. You are the Giver of peace.


 ਤੂੰ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ਰਸੀਆ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ॥ 
thoon nirabaan raseeaa rang raathaa ||
You are detached in Nirvaanaa, and You are the Enjoyer, imbued with love.

ਅਪਣੇ ਕਰਤਬ ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣਹਿ ਆਪੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਸਮਾਲੀਐ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
apanae karathab aapae jaanehi aapae thudhh samaaleeai jeeo ||3||
You Yourself know Your Own Ways; You dwell upon Yourself. ||3||


ਤੂੰ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਫੁਨਿ ਆਪੇ ॥ 
thoon thaakur saevak fun aapae ||
You are the Master, and then again, You are the servant.


 ਤੂੰ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਆਪੇ ॥ 
thoon gupath paragatt prabh aapae ||
O God, You Yourself are the Manifest and the Unmanifest.

  ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਸਦਾ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਇਕ ਭੋਰੀ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲੀਐ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੨੧॥੨੮॥ 
naanak dhaas sadhaa gun gaavai eik bhoree nadhar nihaaleeai jeeo ||4||21||28||
Slave Nanak sings Your Glorious Praises forever. Please, just for a moment, bless him with Your Glance of Grace. ||4||21||28||

He cannot be describe or measured or analyzed. He is the thread and the bead. He is the beginning, the middle and the end of the mala. He is the first bead, yet He goes on endlessly like the ocean. The Piaaraa is beyond description. Yet we know Him by His Glance of Grace. ​


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Beloved - Piaaraa*

Guru Ram Das says,

 ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
maerae man mai har bin avar n koe ||
O my mind, there is no other than the Lord for me.
(Guru Ram Das ji, Post 1)

And this is so like a love song -- there is No One else for me. We are so sure that there is only one love -- in human terms. We are right. There is Only One Love -- but our mind does not know. And  when _man_ mind discovers how deluded it has been, and how that Love has been there forever, then _man_ mind says,  Please know that I know You may I never forget you. May the world never set me astray again. My the world with all of its enticements never take me away from you. You are the True Beloved. Without You my soul is scorched and burnt. Never let your Name leave my mind. 

Guru Nanak on Ang 12 in Sriraag

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:


ਰਾਗੁ ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ਪਹਿਲਾ ੧ ਘਰੁ ੧ ॥ 
raag sireeraag mehalaa pehilaa 1 ghar 1 ||
Raag Siree Raag, First Mehl, First House:

ਮੋਤੀ ਤ ਮੰਦਰ ਊਸਰਹਿ ਰਤਨੀ ਤ ਹੋਹਿ ਜੜਾਉ ॥ 
mothee th mandhar oosarehi rathanee th hohi jarraao ||
If I had a palace made of pearls, inlaid with jewels,


ਕਸਤੂਰਿ ਕੁੰਗੂ ਅਗਰਿ ਚੰਦਨਿ ਲੀਪਿ ਆਵੈ ਚਾਉ ॥ 
kasathoor kungoo agar chandhan leep aavai chaao ||
scented with musk, saffron and sandalwood, a sheer delight to behold


ਮਤੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਭੂਲਾ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਤੇਰਾ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਨਾਉ ॥੧॥  
math dhaekh bhoolaa veesarai thaeraa chith n aavai naao ||1||
-seeing this, I might go astray and forget You, and Your Name would not enter into my mind. ||1||


 ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਜੀਉ ਜਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਉ ॥ 
har bin jeeo jal bal jaao ||
Without the Lord, my soul is scorched and burnt.


 ਮੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਛਿ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਅਵਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਥਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
mai aapanaa gur pooshh dhaekhiaa avar naahee thhaao ||1|| rehaao ||
I consulted my Guru, and now I see that there is no other place at all. ||1||Pause||


ਧਰਤੀ ਤ ਹੀਰੇ ਲਾਲ ਜੜਤੀ ਪਲਘਿ ਲਾਲ ਜੜਾਉ ॥ 
dhharathee th heerae laal jarrathee palagh laal jarraao ||
If the floor of this palace was a mosaic of diamonds and rubies, and if my bed was encased with rubies,


ਮੋਹਣੀ ਮੁਖਿ ਮਣੀ ਸੋਹੈ ਕਰੇ ਰੰਗਿ ਪਸਾਉ ॥ 
mohanee mukh manee sohai karae rang pasaao ||
and if heavenly beauties, their faces adorned with emeralds, tried to entice me with sensual gestures of love


ਮਤੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਭੂਲਾ ਵੀਸਰੈ ਤੇਰਾ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਨਾਉ ॥੨॥ 
math dhaekh bhoolaa veesarai thaeraa chith n aavai naao ||2||
-seeing these, I might go astray and forget, and Your Name would not enter into my mind.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2008)

*The Beloved - Piaaraa*

Next Guru Ram Das says,

ਆਪੇ ਜਲ ਥਲਿ ਸਭਤੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥
aapae jal thhal sabhath hai piaaraa prabh aapae karae s hoe ||
The Beloved Himself is in all the oceans and lands; whatever God does, comes to pass.
(Guru Ram Das ji, Post 1)

 And his son, Guru Arjan Dev ji answers, on Ang 1101    ਮੁਹਿ ਮੰਗਾਂ ਸੋਈ ਦੇਵਦਾ ਹਰਿ ਪਿਤਾ ਸੁਖਦਾਇਕ ॥ muhi mangaan soee dhaevadhaa har pithaa sukhadhaaeik ||Whatever I ask for, He give me; the Lord is my peace-giving father. 

And Guru Arjan Dev explains, He permeates everywhere, and permeates all hearts. Once again we hear the theme of the thread. Everything is strung by Him on His thread. Everything is strung together and even our hearts are strung together with all of His Creation. All are connected in His Creation. And He nourishes and nurtures. He cherishes and hugs us close in His embrace. We are His children. He gives us everything, and above all He gives us peace.


ਮਃ ੫ ॥ 
ma 5 ||
Fifth Mehl:


ਡੂੰਗਰਿ ਜਲਾ ਥਲਾ ਭੂਮਿ ਬਨਾ ਫਲ ਕੰਦਰਾ ॥ 
ddoongar jalaa thhalaa bhoom banaa fal kandharaa ||
He is totally permeating the mountains, oceans, deserts, lands, forests, orchards, caves,


ਪਾਤਾਲਾ ਆਕਾਸ ਪੂਰਨੁ ਹਭ ਘਟਾ ॥ 
paathaalaa aakaas pooran habh ghattaa ||
the nether regions of the underworld, the Akaashic ethers of the skies, and all hearts.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਪੇਖਿ ਜੀਓ ਇਕਤੁ ਸੂਤਿ ਪਰੋਤੀਆ ॥੩॥ 
naanak paekh jeeou eikath sooth parotheeaa ||3||
Nanak sees that they are all strung on the same thread. ||3||


 ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
pourree ||
Pauree:


  ਹਰਿ ਜੀ ਮਾਤਾ ਹਰਿ ਜੀ ਪਿਤਾ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ ॥ 
har jee maathaa har jee pithaa har jeeo prathipaalak ||
The Dear Lord is my mother, the Dear Lord is my father; the Dear Lord cherishes and nurtures me.


ਹਰਿ ਜੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਸਾਰ ਕਰੇ ਹਮ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਬਾਲਕ ॥ 
har jee maeree saar karae ham har kae baalak ||
The Dear Lord takes care of me; I am the child of the Lord.


 ਸਹਜੇ ਸਹਜਿ ਖਿਲਾਇਦਾ ਨਹੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਆਲਕ ॥ 
sehajae sehaj khilaaeidhaa nehee karadhaa aalak ||
Slowly and steadily, He feeds me; He never fails.


 ਅਉਗਣੁ ਕੋ ਨ ਚਿਤਾਰਦਾ ਗਲ ਸੇਤੀ ਲਾਇਕ ॥ 
aougan ko n chithaaradhaa gal saethee laaeik ||
He does not remind me of my faults; He hugs me close in His embrace.


ਮੁਹਿ ਮੰਗਾਂ ਸੋਈ ਦੇਵਦਾ ਹਰਿ ਪਿਤਾ ਸੁਖਦਾਇਕ ॥ 
muhi mangaan soee dhaevadhaa har pithaa sukhadhaaeik ||
Whatever I ask for, He give me; the Lord is my peace-giving father.​


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 25, 2008)

*The Beloved - Piaaraa*

There are two places in the Shabad by Guru Ram Das ji where The Beloved nourishes us.

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਚਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਕਰਿ ਦਇਆ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਮੁਖਿ ਚੋਇ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
sathigur vich naam nidhhaan hai piaaraa kar dhaeiaa anmrith mukh choe || rehaao ||
The treasure of the Beloved Naam is within the True Guru; in His Mercy, he pours the Ambrosial Nectar into my mouth. ||Pause||
(Guru Ram Das ji, Post 1)

And Guru Ram Das ji  says:

ਸਭਨਾ ਰਿਜਕੁ ਸਮਾਹਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਦੂਜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
sabhanaa rijak samaahadhaa piaaraa dhoojaa avar n koe ||
The Beloved brings nourishment to all; there is no other than Him.
 (Guru Ram Das ji, Post 1)

 5th Guru Arjan Dev explains this concept of *nourishment. *He the Beloved is our Provider. What does He provide? How do we receive His nourishing gifts? The answer by Guru Arjan Dev explains.

The unbroken Kirtan of the Lord's Praises is food and nourishment. By meditating on Him, the Lord implants His mantra. The Beloved is our Perfect Guru. 


 ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
gourree mehalaa 5 ||
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:


 
 ਗੁਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਤੇ ਨਾਮੇ ਲਾਗਾ ॥ 
gur saevaa thae naamae laagaa ||
Serving the Guru, one is committed to the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

 
 ਤਿਸ ਕਉ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਜਿਸੁ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਭਾਗਾ ॥ 
this ko miliaa jis masathak bhaagaa ||
It is received only by those who have such good destiny inscribed upon their foreheads.

 
 ਤਿਸ ਕੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਰਵਿਆ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
this kai hiradhai raviaa soe ||
The Lord dwells within their hearts.

 
 ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਸੀਤਲੁ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
man than seethal nihachal hoe ||1||
Their minds and bodies become peaceful and stable. ||1||


 ਐਸਾ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਕਰਿ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ॥ 
aisaa keerathan kar man maerae ||
O my mind, sing such Praises of the Lord,

 
 ਈਹਾ ਊਹਾ ਜੋ ਕਾਮਿ ਤੇਰੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
eehaa oohaa jo kaam thaerai ||1|| rehaao ||
which shall be of use to you here and hereafter. ||1||Pause||


 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਭਉ ਅਪਦਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
jaas japath bho apadhaa jaae ||
Meditating on Him, fear and misfortune depart,
 

 ਧਾਵਤ ਮਨੂਆ ਆਵੈ ਠਾਇ ॥ 
dhhaavath manooaa aavai thaae ||
and the wandering mind is held steady.


 
ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਫਿਰਿ ਦੂਖੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ 
jaas japath fir dhookh n laagai ||
Meditating on Him, suffering shall never again overtake you.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਇਹ ਹਉਮੈ ਭਾਗੈ ॥੨॥ 
jaas japath eih houmai bhaagai ||2||
Meditating on Him, this ego runs away. ||2||

 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਵਸਿ ਆਵਹਿ ਪੰਚਾ ॥  
jaas japath vas aavehi panchaa ||
Meditating on Him, the five passions are overcome.


 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਰਿਦੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸੰਚਾ ॥ 
jaas japath ridhai anmrith sanchaa ||
Meditating on Him, Ambrosial Nectar is collected in the heart.


  ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਇਹ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਬੁਝੈ ॥ 
jaas japath eih thrisanaa bujhai ||
Meditating on Him, this desire is quenched.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਸਿਝੈ ॥੩॥ 
jaas japath har dharageh sijhai ||3||
Meditating on Him, one is approved in the Court of the Lord. ||3||

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਕੋਟਿ ਮਿਟਹਿ ਅਪਰਾਧ ॥ 
jaas japath kott mittehi aparaadhh ||
Meditating on Him, millions of mistakes are erased.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਹਰਿ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਸਾਧ ॥ 
jaas japath har hovehi saadhh ||
Meditating on Him, one becomes Holy, blessed by the Lord.

 
ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਮਨੁ ਸੀਤਲੁ ਹੋਵੈ ॥ 
jaas japath man seethal hovai ||
Meditating on Him, the mind is cooled and soothed.


 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਮਲੁ ਸਗਲੀ ਖੋਵੈ ॥੪॥ 
jaas japath mal sagalee khovai ||4||
Meditating on Him, all filth is washed away. ||4||

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਰਤਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਿਲੈ ॥ 
jaas japath rathan har milai ||
Meditating on Him, the jewel of the Lord is obtained.


ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਛੋਡੈ ਹਰਿ ਸੰਗਿ ਹਿਲੈ ॥ 
bahur n shhoddai har sang hilai ||
One is reconciled with the Lord, and shall not abandon Him again.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਕਈ ਬੈਕੁੰਠ ਵਾਸੁ ॥ 
jaas japath kee baikunth vaas ||
Meditating on Him, many acquire a home in the heavens.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜਿ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥੫॥ 
jaas japath sukh sehaj nivaas ||5||
Meditating on Him, one abides in intuitive peace. ||5||


  ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਇਹ ਅਗਨਿ ਨ ਪੋਹਤ ॥ 
jaas japath eih agan n pohath ||
Meditating on Him, one is not affected by this fire.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਇਹੁ ਕਾਲੁ ਨ ਜੋਹਤ ॥ 
jaas japath eihu kaal n johath ||
Meditating on Him, one is not under the gaze of Death.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਮਾਥਾ ॥ 
jaas japath thaeraa niramal maathhaa ||
Meditating on Him, your forehead shall be immaculate.

 
 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਸਗਲਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਲਾਥਾ ॥੬॥ 
jaas japath sagalaa dhukh laathhaa ||6||
Meditating on Him, all pains are destroyed. ||6||


 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਮੁਸਕਲੁ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਬਨੈ ॥ 
jaas japath musakal kashhoo n banai ||
Meditating on Him, no difficulties are encountered.
 

 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਸੁਣਿ ਅਨਹਤ ਧੁਨੈ ॥ 
jaas japath sun anehath dhhunai ||
Meditating on Him, one hears the unstruck melody.


 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਇਹ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
jaas japath eih niramal soe ||
Meditating on Him, one acquires this pure reputation.
 

 ਜਾਸੁ ਜਪਤ ਕਮਲੁ ਸੀਧਾ ਹੋਇ ॥੭॥ 
jaas japath kamal seedhhaa hoe ||7||
Meditating on Him, the heart-lotus is turned upright. ||7||
 

ਗੁਰਿ ਸੁਭ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਭ ਊਪਰਿ ਕਰੀ ॥ 
gur subh dhrisatt sabh oopar karee ||
The Guru has bestowed His Glance of Grace upon all,
 

 ਜਿਸ ਕੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਦੇ ਹਰੀ ॥ 
jis kai hiradhai manthra dhae haree ||
within whose hearts the Lord has implanted His Mantra.
 

 ਅਖੰਡ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਤਿਨਿ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਚੂਰਾ ॥ 
akhandd keerathan thin bhojan chooraa ||
The unbroken Kirtan of the Lord's Praises is their food and nourishment.

 
 ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਸੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ॥੮॥੨॥ 
kahu naanak jis sathigur pooraa ||8||2||
Says Nanak, they have the Perfect True Guru. ||8||2||

Many things happen when we open our hearts to Him, when mind sings His praises. The images that describe this phenomenon are images of peace, poise, detachment and release from the pain that attachment causes us. These are gifts in the here and in the hereafter. Mind and body become peaceful and stable, our fear departs, we no longer see events as misfortunes,  Our minds no longer wander and suffering is no longer our enemy. Our ego, that persistent way that we hold onto our personal identity, is no longer hanging around, hanging onto us. It runs away. Our spiritual thirst is quenched because Ambrosial Nectar collects in our hearts, like nectar it is collected and turned to sweet honey that satisfies us. The mind is cooled and soothed -- images again of withdrawing our attachment, images of bliss, and sometimes we even catch a glimpse of Heaven, and perhaps acquire our place there. When the Beloved bestows the glance of His Grace, we hear the unstruck melody. And the lotus of our heart turns upright, it is poised, it receives the beloved and is nourished.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Gurbani Quote*
ਪੰਚਚੇਲੇਮਿਲਿਭਏਇਕਤ੍ਰਾਏਕਸੁਕੈਵਸਿਕੀਏ॥
panch chaelae mil bheae eikathraa eaekas kai vas keeeae ||
I have brought the five disciples together, and they are now under the control of the one mind.

*Aad0002 ji*

*As you are aware of this fact, we are in control of five primal forces within us.. ... With Guru’s teaching, when they lose the control on us, they actually stay in tune to us to achieve HIM, the ones known as negative forces, five ghost etc are  become friends of the soul because they no more mislead  or distract us from the right path shown by Guru ji  calling it  is that hint. It is like battling them eventually to win over.*
*Very elevating Shabad, thanks for sharing*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 26, 2008)

pk70 ji

ਪੰਚਚੇਲੇਮਿਲਿਭਏਇਕਤ੍ਰਾਏਕਸੁਕੈਵਸਿਕੀਏ॥
panch chaelae mil bheae eikathraa eaekas kai vas keeeae ||
I have brought the five disciples together, and they are now under the control of the one mind.

 There is always danger when the 5 disciples can run away with the show. They become obsessions that rule our minds. We  forget that any kind of obsession is something that takes over and leaves us with a bad case of mun-control, and even a sense of false righteousness. Then we become harmful. We lose our honor. We no longer turn our face to the Lord.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 26, 2008)

In Post 1, Guru Ram Das says,
 
 ਆਪੇ ਖੇਲ ਖੇਲਾਇਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥
 aapae khael khaelaaeidhaa piaaraa aapae karae s hoe ||2||
 The Beloved Himself plays, and whatever He Himself does, comes to pass. ||2||

The Beloved has written the play, and he is the director. It is amazing how his play works, and He enjoys himself. Never be amazed! We are all of us His soul-brides.  On Ang 527 Guru Ram Das, if we wish to walk on the Path that leads us to Him, the Beauteous Lord, Walk on the path of the saints. Then you will find the Beloved. In the voice of Guru Naanak, at the end of the shabad,  Guru Ram Das reminds us: When we are loved by Him, then we are powerless to do anything but that which pleases him,  What can poor, helpless Nanak do? *As it pleases the Lord, so does he walk. ||2||2|| *Whom He loves will melt in His embrace. 
​


ਦੇਵਗੰਧਾਰੀ ॥ 
dhaevagandhhaaree ||
Dayv-Gandhaaree:

  7    ਮੇਰੋ ਸੁੰਦਰੁ ਕਹਹੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਕਿਤੁ ਗਲੀ ॥ 
maero sundhar kehahu milai kith galee ||
Tell me - on what path will I find my Beauteous Lord?

  ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸੰਤ ਬਤਾਵਹੁ ਮਾਰਗੁ ਹਮ ਪੀਛੈ ਲਾਗਿ ਚਲੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
har kae santh bathaavahu maarag ham peeshhai laag chalee ||1|| rehaao ||
O Saints of the Lord, show me the Way, and I shall follow. ||1||Pause||


 ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਕੇ ਬਚਨ ਸੁਖਾਨੇ ਹੀਅਰੈ ਇਹ ਚਾਲ ਬਨੀ ਹੈ ਭਲੀ ॥ 
pria kae bachan sukhaanae heearai eih chaal banee hai bhalee ||
I cherish in my heart the Words of my Beloved; this is the best way.


  ਲਟੁਰੀ ਮਧੁਰੀ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਭਾਈ ਓਹ ਸੁੰਦਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਢੁਲਿ ਮਿਲੀ ॥੧॥ 
latturee madhhuree thaakur bhaaee ouh sundhar har dtul milee ||1||
The bride may be hunch-backed and short, but if she is loved by her Lord Master, she becomes beautiful, and she melts in the Lord's embrace. ||1||


 ਏਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਿਉ ਸਖੀਆ ਸਭ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਕੀ ਜੋ ਭਾਵੈ ਪਿਰ ਸਾ ਭਲੀ ॥ 
eaeko prio sakheeaa sabh pria kee jo bhaavai pir saa bhalee ||
There is only the One Beloved - we are all soul-brides of our Husband Lord. She who is pleasing to her Husband Lord is good.

  ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗਰੀਬੁ ਕਿਆ ਕਰੈ ਬਿਚਾਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਤੁ ਰਾਹਿ ਚਲੀ ॥੨॥੨॥ 
naanak gareeb kiaa karai bichaaraa har bhaavai thith raahi chalee ||2||2||
What can poor, helpless Nanak do? As it pleases the Lord, so does he walk. ||2||2||​


----------



## pk70 (Apr 27, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> pk70 ji
> 
> ਪੰਚਚੇਲੇਮਿਲਿਭਏਇਕਤ੍ਰਾਏਕਸੁਕੈਵਸਿਕੀਏ॥
> panch chaelae mil bheae eikathraa eaekas kai vas keeeae ||
> ...




aad0002Ji

*Very true, that is why in Gurbani, we are asked by Guru ji to stay awake in stead of letting Maya intoxicate us. While battling we need a discipline to check on it, staying awake pays a lot in this regard, in Soohi Rag Fifth Mehl says" dhan sutti PIR sad jaganta"737, soul wife is asleep and God Husband  is awake always
Every time when test in this context is given, should be passed; however, if victory slips away, this failure strengthens the mind to pass next time. This struggle must be win eventually to go to that state of mind where finally these five give in.*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2008)

(Guru Ram Das in Post 1) More can be said looking back once again to the line below, 

 ਆਪੇ ਖੇਲ ਖੇਲਾਇਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥
aapae khael khaelaaeidhaa piaaraa aapae karae s hoe ||2||
The Beloved Himself plays, and whatever He Himself does, comes to pass. ||2||

 And Guru Arjan Dev, son of Guru Ram Das echoes this idea -- The Beloved plays, and whatever he does becomes real. Creation as play, creation as a play, creation is His play, His play is His vision of creation.
 
ਅਨਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਚੋਜ ਤਮਾਸੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਹੋਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
anadh binodh choj thamaasae thudhh bhaavai so honaa jeeo ||2||
Bliss, joyful celebrations, wondrous plays and entertainment-whatever pleases You, comes to pass. ||2|| (Ang 100)

Guru Arjan Dev ji continues thinking aloud about the idea of play. The Beloved does not play alone. 

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
 maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:


  ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਾਲਾਹਣੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਰਜਾਈ ॥ 
 sifath saalaahan thaeraa hukam rajaaee ||
To praise You is to follow Your Command and Your Will.


ਸੋ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਈ ॥ 
 so giaan dhhiaan jo thudhh bhaaee ||
That which pleases You is spiritual wisdom and meditation.


ਸੋਈ ਜਪੁ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜੀਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਭਾਣੈ ਪੂਰ ਗਿਆਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
 soee jap jo prabh jeeo bhaavai bhaanai poor giaanaa jeeo ||1||
That which pleases God is chanting and meditation; to be in harmony with His Will is perfect spiritual wisdom. ||1||


 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਸੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ॥ਜੋ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਤੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਵੈ ॥ 
 anmrith naam thaeraa soee gaavai || jo saahib thaerai man bhaavai ||
He alone sings Your Ambrosial Naam, who is pleasing to Your Mind, O my Lord and Master.


ਤੂੰ ਸੰਤਨ ਕਾ ਸੰਤ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਸੰਤ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
 thoon santhan kaa santh thumaarae santh saahib man maanaa jeeo ||2||
You belong to the Saints, and the Saints belong to You. The minds of the Saints are attuned to You, O my Lord and Master. ||2||


ਤੂੰ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੀ ਕਰਹਿ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ ॥ 
 thoon santhan kee karehi prathipaalaa ||
You cherish and nurture the Saints.


ਸੰਤ ਖੇਲਹਿ ਤੁਮ ਸੰਗਿ ਗੋਪਾਲਾ ॥ 
 santh khaelehi thum sang gopaalaa ||
The Saints play with You, O Sustainer of the World.


ਅਪੁਨੇ ਸੰਤ ਤੁਧੁ ਖਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਤੂ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
 apunae santh thudhh kharae piaarae thoo santhan kae praanaa jeeo ||3||
Your Saints are very dear to You. You are the breath of life of the Saints. ||3||

 ਉਨ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਕੁਰਬਾਨੇ ॥ 
 oun santhan kai maeraa man kurabaanae ||
My mind is a sacrifice to those Saints who know You,


  ਜਿਨ ਤੂੰ ਜਾਤਾ ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਨੇ ॥ 
 jin thoon jaathaa jo thudhh man bhaanae ||
and are pleasing to Your Mind.


ਤਿਨ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਰਸ ਨਾਨਕ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੧੩॥੨੦॥ 
 thin kai sang sadhaa sukh paaeiaa har ras naanak thripath aghaanaa jeeo ||4||13||20||
In their company I have found a lasting peace. Nanak is satisfied and fulfilled with the Sublime Essence of the Lord. ||4||13||20||

The connection between Waheguru and the faithful is truly about Love. His faithful serenade the Beloved with chanting and meditation that is in harmony with His will. And he blesses them with the unstruck meolody. Lovers sing to each other. In meditation the faithful  do not let the Beloved's name leave the mind, and their inner gaze is tuned like an instrument to His willl. They cannot take their eyes from Him. He cherishes and nurtures them. They, the Sants, play with Him. The Sants who know Him and are pleasing to His mind, play with him. This relationship is harmonious, and it is satisfying says Nanak. who is satisfied and fulfilled by the _har ras,_ the  nectar, the ambrosial, the sweet essence of Hari, the Beloved.​


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Pritpal Singh and Guru Bhanda Singh - Mera Piara Preetam​ 


ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥(94-9)
maajh mehlaa 4.

Maajh, Fourth Mehl:​ 

ਮਧੁਸੂਦਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਨਾ ॥
maDhusoodan mayray man tan paraanaa.
The Lord is my mind, body and breath of life.​ 
ਹਉ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ ॥
ha-o har bin doojaa avar na jaanaa.
I do not know any other than the Lord.​ 
ਕੋਈ ਸਜਣੁ ਸੰਤੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਦਸੈ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥
ko-ee sajan sant milai vadbhaagee mai har parabh pi-aaraa dasai jee-o. ||1||
If only I could have the good fortune to meet some friendly Saint; he might show me the Way to my Beloved Lord God. ||1||​ 
ਹਉ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਖੋਜੀ ਭਾਲਿ ਭਾਲਾਈ ॥
ha-o man tan khojee bhaal bhaalaa-ee.
I have searched my mind and body, through and through.​ 
ਕਿਉ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਈ ॥
ki-o pi-aaraa pareetam milai mayree maa-ee.
How can I meet my Darling Beloved, O my mother?​ 
ਮਿਲਿ ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਖੋਜੁ ਦਸਾਈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਵਸੈ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥
mil satsangat khoj dasaa-ee vich sangat har parabh vasai jee-o. ||2||
Joining the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, I ask about the Path to God. In that Congregation, the Lord God abides. ||2||​ 
*ਮੇਰਾ **ਪਿਆਰਾ **ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ **ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ **ਰਖਵਾਲਾ **॥*
*mayraa pi-aaraa pareetam satgur rakhvaalaa.*
*My Darling Beloved True Guru is my Protector.*​ 
*ਹਮ **ਬਾਰਿਕ **ਦੀਨ **ਕਰਹੁ **ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ **॥*
*ham baarik deen karahu partipaalaa.*
*I am a helpless child-please cherish me.*​ 
*ਮੇਰਾ **ਮਾਤ **ਪਿਤਾ **ਗੁਰੁ **ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ **ਪੂਰਾ **ਗੁਰ **ਜਲ **ਮਿਲਿ **ਕਮਲੁ **ਵਿਗਸੈ **ਜੀਉ **॥੩॥*
*mayraa maat pitaa gur satgur pooraa gur jal mil kamal vigsai jee-o. ||3||*
*The Guru, the Perfect True Guru, is my Mother and Father. Obtaining the Water of the Guru, the lotus of my heart blossoms forth. ||3||*​ 
ਮੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਦੇਖੇ ਨੀਦ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥
mai bin gur daykhay need na aavai.
Without seeing my Guru, sleep does not come.​ 
ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਤਨਿ ਵੇਦਨ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਰਹੁ ਲਗਾਵੈ ॥
mayray man tan vaydan gur birahu lagaavai.
My mind and body are afflicted with the pain of separation from the Guru.​ 
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਹੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਲਹੁ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਰਹਸੈ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੨॥
har har da-i-aa karahu gur maylhu jan naanak gur mil rahsai jee-o. ||4||2||
O Lord, Har, Har, show mercy to me, that I may meet my Guru. Meeting the Guru, servant Nanak blossoms forth. ||4||2||​


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2008)

ਮੇਰੇ ਮੀਤ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿ ॥
मेरे मीत गुरदेव मो कउ राम नामु परगासि ॥
Mėrė meet gurdėv mo ka&shy;o rām nām pargās.
O my Best Friend, O Divine Guru, please enlighten me with the Name of the Lord.
ਮਃ 4 - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 28, 2008)

NamJap

We hear that when we pray to Waheguruji, we should plead like a baby, calling for Him, the soul seeks its source and support. Here is where I hear that plea

                                                                                                 ਹਮ                                                                                                  ਬਾਰਿਕ                                                                                                  ਦੀਨ                                                                                                  ਕਰਹੁ                                                                                                  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ ॥
ham baarik deen karahu partipaalaa.
I am a helpless child-please cherish me.​ 
                                                                                                 ਮੇਰਾ                                                                                                  ਮਾਤ                                                                                                  ਪਿਤਾ                                                                                                  ਗੁਰੁ                                                                                                  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ                                                                                                  ਪੂਰਾ                                                                                                  ਗੁਰ                                                                                                  ਜਲ                                                                                                  ਮਿਲਿ                                                                                                  ਕਮਲੁ                                                                                                  ਵਿਗਸੈ                                                                                                  ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥
mayraa maat pitaa gur satgur pooraa gur jal mil kamal vigsai jee-o. ||3||
The Guru, the Perfect True Guru, is my Mother and Father. Obtaining the Water of the Guru, the lotus of my heart blossoms forth. ||3||​ 
                                                                                                 ਮੈ                                                                                                  ਬਿਨੁ                                                                                                  ਗੁਰ                                                                                                  ਦੇਖੇ                                                                                                  ਨੀਦ                                                                                                  ਨ                                                                                                  ਆਵੈ ॥
mai bin gur daykhay need na aavai.
Without seeing my Guru, sleep does not come.​ 
                                                                                                 ਮੇਰੇ                                                                                                  ਮਨ                                                                                                  ਤਨਿ                                                                                                  ਵੇਦਨ                                                                                                  ਗੁਰ                                                                                                  ਬਿਰਹੁ                                                                                                  ਲਗਾਵੈ ॥
mayray man tan vaydan gur birahu lagaavai.
My mind and body are afflicted with the pain of separation from the Guru.​ 
                                                                                                 ਹਰਿ                                                                                                  ਹਰਿ                                                                                                  ਦਇਆ                                                                                                  ਕਰਹੁ                                                                                                  ਗੁਰੁ                                                                                                  ਮੇਲਹੁ                                                                                                  ਜਨ                                                                                                  ਨਾਨਕ                                                                                                  ਗੁਰ                                                                                                  ਮਿਲਿ                                                                                                  ਰਹਸੈ                                                                                                  ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੨॥
har har da-i-aa karahu gur maylhu jan naanak gur mil rahsai jee-o. ||4||2||
O Lord, Har, Har, show mercy to me, that I may meet my Guru. Meeting the Guru, servant Nanak blossoms forth. ||4||2||​
There are two remarkable things in this shabad. One is the image of a baby and its parent. We have seen how when a baby starts to babble and make those lilting and musical sounds, parents, or any loving adult, will babble and coo back. It is still a conversation, a conversation about nothing, only about making a connection in lilting sounds. Only the most cold-hearted parent does not respond to a child with parental coos. The shabad sees Hari, Waheguru, as a loving parent who supports and cherishes.

The other remarkable thing, in my opinion, is the way that Guru Ram Das maintains the metaphor of the lotus in the shabad's structure. First Guru Ram Das says "the lotus of my heart blossoms forth." The fulfillment gained by hari ras. Then at the end Guru Ram Das, speaking in the voice of Nanak says, Nanak blossoms forth. Guru Ram Das  finds the fulfillment, he blossoms forth (like the lotus) because he has met the Guru.

These themes of har ras, fulfillment, the lotus -- throughout the maajh raag. I know that you responded before I could respond. It took me some time to think about this. Apologies.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 28, 2008)

Guru Ram Das's poetry, the special poetic form of the Bani of Guru Ram Das, could be a literary study for someone who has a background in Gurbani and in literature.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 28, 2008)

It's sangat like you who brings in the ਲਗਨ (devotion - donno if it's the right word) in me. Gurbani was never the trademark of Punjabis but I have been misled to believe otherwise. Aad ji, you inspire me. ਲਗਨ could also mean inspiration.
Tej Kaur - Mera Piara Preetam


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 28, 2008)

I touch my veil to your feet, veer ji. For the sat sang, otherwise why even bother. 

  And BTW you should see the problem I am struggling with right now  -- turning to, Yes the Wisdom of the Orient for auxiliary support and understanding. When I understand more I will share it. You are kind.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 28, 2008)

*And BTW you should see the problem I am struggling with right now -- turning to, Yes the Wisdom of the Orient for auxiliary support and understanding. When I understand more I will share it. You are kind.*

Jackie Chen stars in - The Forbidden Kingdom - watch it. It's in the threatre now.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 28, 2008)

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਸੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ॥ਜੋ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਤੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਵੈ ॥ 
anmrith naam thaeraa soee gaavai || jo saahib thaerai man bhaavai ||
He alone sings Your Ambrosial Naam, who is pleasing to Your Mind, O my Lord and Master.
*Aad0002 Ji*

*That is only in HIS hands, without it, nothing happens, claims are useless; however, a true seeker stays on the path even after knowing this.*

Nam jap

ਹਉ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਖੋਜੀ ਭਾਲਿ ਭਾਲਾਈ ॥
ha-o man tan khojee bhaal bhaalaa-ee.
I have searched my mind and body, through and through.

ਕਿਉ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਈ ॥
ki-o pi-aaraa pareetam milai mayree maa-ee.
How can I meet my Darling Beloved, O my mother?

ਮਿਲਿ ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਖੋਜੁ ਦਸਾਈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਵਸੈ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥
*namjapji*
*Environment is very important even for walking on the path, otherwise talks remain just talks.*

*I feel after reading so much wisdom why failure follows us like a shadow?  Answer may be, still we dont miss HIM. Why dont we miss HIM after showing longing for HIM.  World fair is  fascinating more.....*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 28, 2008)

pk70 ji

*I feel after reading so much wisdom why failure follows us like a shadow? Answer may be, still we dont miss HIM. Why dont we miss HIM after showing longing for HIM. World fair is fascinating more.....

*Yes and No. it is very possible for someone to feel calm in his/her own heart, and know very deeply that He is there as a supporter, nourisher, piaaraa -- for oneself. And that feeling puts one's personal fears and anxieties  to rest.

But also one looks around and sees that others are in a mess -- and it does not matter whether they caused the mess or someone else caused that mess. And then one feels very bad for that person, because one cannot change things in that person's heart. And I have had this experience -- where I really want to be able to say something that will provide that peace and calm. When I cannot do this, I  often feel useless and sad. 

This feeling that I describe is another part of the journey inward to Him, for me/anyone else who feels the same way. To accept His support and to put a false sense of ego and personal control aside completely. So it is a short journey inward, but it takes more time than we think sometimes.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 29, 2008)

*aad0002 Ji
*

*I Agree and disagree with you. Here is the reason. Lets go back to worldly things. Any one, who falls in love with someone, a strong feeling envelops the personality. One misses the other strongly, due to worldly affair, that separation is understood and one tries to tolerate it if separation situation comes. This happens when falling in love with someone but when we say (or try or use some other word that can express that feeling) we love God, is it just the way we love many things/people or the way one is in love with some one. That slight difference keeps us in duality. We have made here our own world, we love that world and support that world; by doing so, we have created a distance to understand HIM and HIS creation.” Na Ko vairi na ko baigana” is an expression of the blessed one, that is the state of mind becomes after falling in love with HIM. That mind just cannot separate His creation from oneself. We are enriched with Gurbani wisdom, door is shown but why we just don’t miss HIM?   I feel strongly that we are just like children left in a very attractive fair and busy with toys. Momentarily we forget where is our FATHER – MOTHER(HIM)*
*The last paragraph you wrote, I agree*


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Aad Ji and PK70 Ji,

This may seem abstract but not unrelated to your conversations. 
Have you seen the intensity of a young couple in love, like how they would do anything to reach their goal - the following quotes come to mind :-

"Ignorance is Bliss"

"Obstacles are what you see, when you put your eyes off the goal."

Now let's say that you as an observer shift your attention to an older couple in their late 50's. They seem different from the previous couple. Having a conversation with them, one may conclude, "the heart is always young, never grows old."

Bringing you to this : being young at heart, though often taken for granted, needs an indepth understanding of the self. When aad Ji, you mentioned your desire to express in soothing words to another's ear, it took me to a short journey within. 

The heart never grows old, it seems young always. This is like the molten lava at the centre of the earth. Ability to change form and adjustment with ease. The outer crust (physical body) takes all the beating from the forces of nature and worldly affairs. Hardens and wears down fastest. 

When one travels the path towards HIM, we get in touch with the heart centre and journey within. Most of the time, even after years and years of devotion we feel that nothing has changed within, almost a stagnation of unfoldment but the years show remarkable change on the outer body. 

Actually the change within cannot be seen by one's ownself, but to an observer, he sees the spiritual change from the manifestation of the light within, reflected on one's face. To one's self, driving up a hill might not feel climbing at all, but to an observer who sees the hill from a distance, it definitely is a climb.

In this spiritual path, we are always reaching within because it is here where our home truly is.

If somebody eats a chocolate and enjoys it that doesn't mean that the chocolate is the source of the enjoyment. There are many people who do not like chocolate because they do not bring forth the joy from within towards eating chocolate. If chocolate was the source of enjoyment, then it should bring joy to everyone. Joy resides within one's heart. Peace, happiness, tranquility, fulfillment resides within.

When we seek fulfillment from the outer things, we are bound to face with dissappointment. If we think changing jobs, changing spouse, changing residence will bring about the change in our lives, they are but a short-lived fantasy. True change happens when we adjust to the Primal Mould with ease from within.


----------



## Lucy Ahmed (Apr 30, 2008)

namjap said:


> Aad Ji and PK70 Ji,
> 
> Joy resides within one's heart. Peace, happiness, tranquility, fulfillment resides within.


 



"The chakvi bird does not long for sleepy eyes; without her beloved, she does not sleep. When the sun rises, she sees her beloved with her eyes; she bows and touches his feet. The love of my Beloved is pleasing; it is my Companion and Support. Without Him, I cannot live in this world even for an instant; such is ny hunger and thirst. The lotus in the pool blossoms forth intuitively and naturally, with the rays of the sun in the sky. Such is the love for my Beloved which imbues me; my light has merged into the Light. Without water, the rainbird cries out, "Pri-o! Pri-o! - Beloved! Beloved!" It cries and wails and laments. The thundering clouds rain down in the ten directions; its thirst is not quenched until it catches the raindrop in its mouth. The fish lives in the water, from which it was born. It finds peace and pleasure according to its past actions. It cannot survive without water for a moment, even for an instant. Life and death depend on it. 

The soul-bride is saperated from her Husband Lord, who lives in His Own Country. He sends the Shabad, His Words, through the True Guru. She gathers virtues, and enshrines God within her heart. Imbued with devotion, she is happy. Everyone cries out, "Beloved! Beloved!: But she alone finds her Beloved, who is pleasing to the Guru. Our Beloved is always with us; through the Truth, He blesses us with His Grace, and unites us in His Union. He is the life of the soul in each and every soul; He permeates and pervades each and every heart; I am intuitively, naturally, absorbed into Him. He Himself shall resolve all your affairs, when you meet with the Giver of peace, the Lord of the World. By Guru's Grace, you shall find your Husband Lord within your own home; then, O Nanak, the fire within you shall be quenched."

I think, when one is in-love, it is just impossible to separate one from the Beloved...be it worldly or Divine. It is just in ones MIND...HEART...SOUL AND SPIRIT. That's the mystery of our humble human heart and soul, naturally formed that no human intervention would prevail; lest one is whittle away and gradually die out of heartaches. When we are in-love, we prostrate to our Beloved, who turned Omnipotent...the Almighty...and nothing else matters. 

Aaaa...Bless our good heart and soul.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Little did I know that the pot of gold would be found in my own backyard.


----------



## Lucy Ahmed (Apr 30, 2008)

namjap said:


> Little did I know that the pot of gold would be found in my own backyard.



I think...sometimes...it's based on our own individual perception on what is "gold". What is gold to us may not be gold to others. 

Glad you found your 'pot of gold' Namjap. What ever the gold to you, hope it worth your soul. 

...always pleased to hear someone is happy..


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll let out a secret to happiness - don't have high expectations.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 30, 2008)

The Five "evils" Kaam Krodh, Lobh Moh hankaar..are to be "CONTROLLED" and used.
Sikhism/gurmatt doesnt advocate total annihilation of say..KAAM ( Celibacy)..as the Kaam is essential to "CREATION". Some preachers wrongly preach that these five chors are to be killed totally..but Guru says these Mahabalis are to be "tied up" badheh...Running away from the world..Maya..Temptation..is not the way of Gurmatt..we must stay and FIGHT and Conquer them..make them work for us.

Gyani Jarnail Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 30, 2008)

:star::star::star::star::star:

What happened over night? Pk 70 ji, we have more company! I went to bed and a whole bunch of people came to visit The Beloved - Piaaraa. One is Quiet Wisdom (Nam Jap). One is Souring Soul (Lucy Ahmed). One is Brother at the Heart of Encouragement (Giani).

Now it is a better thread. Please continue. 

P/S Giani - These :}8-::}8-::}8-::}8-::}8-:are my constant companions. As long as I remember that it is God that created this Confusion, they don't become agitated. They tend to play quietly and not cause too much of a disturbance. Well, sometimes they do.


----------



## Lucy Ahmed (Apr 30, 2008)

Hahaha aad0002,

It's not a souring heart at all, but just a respond to the statements here.

Anyhow isn't that what is all love about - the longing, and all the aches that accompany it??

But sometimes...I wonder..."Why love has to be accompany by all those heartaches?" 
Can't love be just all sweet? 
Is love is nothing but only a delusion to our human mind?


----------



## pk70 (Apr 30, 2008)

*I have read views of, Lucy Ahmad, namjapji, aad0002, Giani ji and, wonderful, very encouraging to go on that chosen path. My curiosity is little different in this context, some time, Gurbani answers it perfectly but I just start analyzing my part of loving HIM. Am I alone who feel that our love has deficiency if we do not miss HIM? There is Guru Shabad which triggered this feeling I have been trying to share with you as per Guru shabad”jit ghat SACH n paae su bhann ghareeai(milar ki Vaar M-1) In essence If His love doesn’t envelop us, we should be reshaped ourselves views wise(mentally not boily). Further Guru ji says”jin ke bhande bhaao tina swarsi..Soohi Mehla 1( in essence:  the one who has love for Him will be blessed with merits(swarna= gun dene). Goal is to miss HIM in love, Guru ji clearly says about this love for HIM I have been talking about repeatedly*
mwrU mhlw 1 ] koeI AwKY BUqnw ko khY byqwlw ] koeI AwKY AwdmI nwnku vycwrw ]1] BieAw idvwnw swh kw nwnku baurwnw ] hau hir ibnu Avru n jwnw ]1] rhwau ] qau dyvwnw jwxIAY jw BY dyvwnw hoie ] eykI swihb bwhrw dUjw Avru n jwxY koie ]2] qau dyvwnw jwxIAY jw eykw kwr kmwie ] hukmu pCwxY Ksm kw dUjI Avr isAwxp kwie ]3] qau dyvwnw jwxIAY jw swihb Dry ipAwru ] mMdw jwxY Awp kau Avru Blw sMswru ]4]7] {pMnw 991}
  ( In essence: Some call me a ghost; some say I am a demon. Some call me a poor thing Nanak  But crazy Nanak has gone crazy for his Lord, the . I know of none other than the Lord.  || 1 ||  Pause  ||   Only He/she is alone is known to be crazy for Him who goes crazy for His fear . He/she recognizes none other than the One Lord .  || 2 ||   Only that one is crazy for Him who lives for the One Lord. And, recognizing His ordinance, disregards other cleverness or intelligence   || 3 ||   Only that one is crazy for Him who falls in love with the Lord and and  as humble to consider His creation, the rest of the world better than him/her.. GGS 991)

  Please share your views in this context, why we don’t miss HIM?


----------



## Astroboy (May 1, 2008)

*ਊਚ ਅਪਾਰ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਕਉਣੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਗੁਣ ਤੇਰੇ  ॥*
ऊच अपार बेअंत सुआमी कउणु जाणै गुण  तेरे ॥
Ūcẖ apār bė*anṯ su*āmī ka*uṇ jāṇai guṇ  ṯėrė.
O my lofty, incomparable and  infinite Lord and Master, who can know Your Glorious Virtues?
*ਗਾਵਤੇ ਉਧਰਹਿ ਸੁਣਤੇ ਉਧਰਹਿ ਬਿਨਸਹਿ ਪਾਪ ਘਨੇਰੇ ॥*
गावते उधरहि सुणते उधरहि बिनसहि पाप घनेरे ॥
Gāvṯė uḏẖrahi suṇṯė uḏẖrahi binsahi pāp gẖanėrė.
Those who sing them are saved, and those who listen to  them are saved; all their sins are erased.
*ਪਸੂ ਪਰੇਤ ਮੁਗਧ ਕਉ ਤਾਰੇ ਪਾਹਨ ਪਾਰਿ ਉਤਾਰੈ  ॥*
पसू परेत मुगध कउ तारे पाहन पारि  उतारै ॥
Pasū parėṯ mugaḏẖ ka*o ṯārė pāhan pār  uṯārai.
You save the beasts, demons and  fools, and even stones are carried across.
*ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ  ॥੪॥੧॥੪॥*
नानक दास तेरी सरणाई सदा सदा  बलिहारै ॥४॥१॥४॥
Nānak ḏās ṯėrī sarṇā*ī saḏā saḏā  balihārai. ||4||1||4||
Slave Nanak seeks  Your Sanctuary; he is forever and ever a sacrifice to You.  ||4||1||4||


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 1, 2008)

PK70 Ji..whay we dont miss HIM ?
imho we only "miss" one who we have forgotten ?? If He is there all the time..where got time to miss ?? my formula..remember (by not forgetting) all the time..not easy..bt very worthwhile...difficult..but well worth the effort..

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Astroboy (May 1, 2008)

Anuradha  Paudwal and Balwinder Rangila - Mera Ghar Banya


----------



## Lucy Ahmed (May 1, 2008)

pk70 said:


> Please share your views in this context, why we don’t miss HIM?


 
pk70, how can we miss someone who is always with us?
If someone we love and care is always with us, I think, the love is nothing but glowing, and blossoming every single moment. 

If one ever feel any guilt at all then it must be that the beloved was unconsiously forgotten for a moment, if not...one must have done something displeasing to the beloved.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 1, 2008)

AAD jio,
Gurfateh.

I have been with this thread almost from day one..enjoying it immensely....forced to be a "spectator" merely because the game of shabd squash between you and pk7o and the others was going on so fast and furious....simply keeping my eye on the ball was difficult (although immensely enjoyable as i have just said it but have to repeat !!)..you were all playing like Pros...
So dont be surprised....we are still there watching..reading..vicharring and learning..THANKS a MILLION.
Regards
Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## spnadmin (May 2, 2008)

Giani ji

Spectator no more! You thoughts always take us up several more steps on the ladder. No question about that.

We are playing squash when we should be playing cricket perhaps.

Your words are encouraging and we will continue on the thread. It is always good to hear from you.


----------



## pk70 (May 2, 2008)

*Giani Jarnail singh*  “PK70 Ji..whay we dont miss HIM ?
imho we only "miss" one who we have forgotten ?? If He is there all the time..where got time to miss ?? my formula..remember (by not forgetting) all the time..not easy..bt very worthwhile...difficult..but well worth the effort..
* Lucy ahmed*” pk70, how can we miss someone who is always with us?
If someone we love and care is always with us, I think, the love is nothing but glowing, and blossoming every single moment.”


*Giani Jarnail Singh Ji and Lucy Ahmed, pretty good views and enjoyable to read, with all due respect, you have no inkling what Guru says in the Shabad I quoted that inspired me to understand “missing”. Remembering, feeling close is very different than be in love with Him. Such love changes our outward behavior, making it very strange to others who observe us. Why I am saying this because “ koyee aakhe bhootna koyee kahe betala…” shabad  describes picturesque situation Guru Nanak experienced. Did any of you have that experience? I didn’t. Were you ever laughed at because your attention was in His thoughts? I doubt.  Did some one said like this to you or me? No. Words don’t bring experience, feelings like that do not surge with mere words unless undivided mind is set on it. This idea is supported by Guruji” Sach Karni De Paeeai DAR GHAR MEHL Pyaar”  Sri Raag Mehla 1 (SGGS 18) In essence, it is the action/deeds which help to realize HIM”*

* Going crazy for Him, that is missing Him. Guru ji also says “ He is within us”, why was he(Guruji) crazy for Him by his own words when HE was within him   E was within him  HHH?  That’s the point to understand and Guru ji’s love and his missing for Him. Why many shabadas are there on death? Why crying on death is ridiculed by Guru ji?  As we say He is with us, why to cry when  some one who is very dear to us, goes(dies) to Him? It is not easy to put in words, actually its super high experience but you just put in a few lame words that he is with us. Such statements have nothing to do with that experience of missing Him while being crazy for Him. Guru ji missed Him as he loved Him and he shared that experience with his followers, why his followers just stuck with this sentence” He is with us always”? And, say we remember Him always. Where is the pain of separation expressed in the Shabad in us? Did you feel like that ever? I didn’t, that is why I am sharing with you the plight of my heart. Guru ji keeps describing actually who is “Bourana”  in His love, and here are we who just feel happy by saying simply” He is with us”. There is another strong word used by Guru ji” rang ratte” totally lost in Him” Only when you live that feeling of Him within, you will see how  your  outward behavior is changed exceedingly, and you will hear those kinds of comments (bhootna, betala)from people. If you are blended among them (I am also included in your category), why would you o and I get those comments?  No chance. In reality we are starving for good compliments, praise or something like that. Something if said unlikable, we go down emotionally and our behavior gets changed. Did some one said “ bourana” to you and me? No is my answer.  You will find your own statements have no bearing when  in this very context Guru ji answers  these questions in detail “why we don’t miss Him,”” how can we  in reality go close to Him, how to find Him within” “ why cannot we see Him even when He is within and what are obstacles in our way.”  Here is the  Guru Shabad please enjoy and try to understand how to go to that high elevation Guru ji wants us to go*
*Page 877*
rwmklI mhlw 1 ] ijqu dir vsih kvnu dru khIAY drw BIqir dru kvnu lhY ] ijsu dr kwrix iPrw audwsI so dru koeI Awie khY ]1] ikn ibiD swgru qrIAY ] jIviqAw nh mrIAY ]1] rhwau ]
 duKu drvwjw rohu rKvwlw Awsw AMdysw duie pt jVy ] mwieAw jlu KweI pwxI Gru bwiDAw sq kY Awsix purKu rhY ]2] ikMqy nwmw AMqu n jwixAw qum sir nwhI Avru hry ] aUcw nhI khxw mn mih rhxw Awpy jwxY Awip kry ]3] jb Awsw AMdysw qb hI ikau kir eyku khY ] Awsw BIqir rhY inrwsw qau nwnk eyku imlY ]4] ien ibiD swgru qrIAY ] jIviqAw ieau mrIAY ]1] rhwau dUjw ]3] {pMnw 877
( In essence:  Where is that place where You live, O Lord? What is that place called? Among all those places which is that secret one where you live, Where is that place I wander sadly in longing. Is there any one who can tell me about that..  || 1 ||   How can I cross over the world-ocean? It is not possible to die while living.  ||) 
1 ||  Pause  ||  
* Above are questions, and below are answers given in detail*

   In essence:“There is a door of pain to that place , and anger is the guard at it; hope and anxiety work like the two shutters to that. The moat around it is filled with Maya water-attraction as an obstacle; in this moat He resides in natural state of Truth.  || 2 ||   O Lord, You have so many Names, I do not know the limit. One thing is sure that there is no other one equal to You. No need to say loudly about His qualities, it is better to say tuned to Him in mind because The Lord Himself knows and acts.  || 3 ||   As long as there is hope and anxiety, how can anyone praise only the One Lord? If one in the midst of hope, remains indifferent to hope; then, Nanak says, one shall meet the One Lord.  || 4 ||    This is  the way to cross over the world-ocean and this is the way to remain dead while  being  alive.  || 1 ||  Second Pause  “||
*Thanks.*


----------



## spnadmin (May 2, 2008)

*Quote of pk70 ji*_

In essence__:“There is a door of pain to that place , and anger is the guard at it; hope and anxiety work like the two shutters to that. The moat around it is filled with Maya water-attraction as an obstacle; in this moat He resides in natural state of Truth. || 2 || O Lord, You have so many Names, I do not know the limit. One thing is sure that there is no other one equal to You. No need to say loudly about His qualities, it is better to say tuned to Him in mind because The Lord Himself knows and acts. || 3 || As long as there is hope and anxiety, how can anyone praise only the One Lord? If one in the midst of hope, remains indifferent to hope; then, Nanak says, one shall meet the One Lord. || 4 || This is the way to cross over the world-ocean and this is the way to remain dead while being alive. || 1 || Second Pause “||_

*One thing is sure that there is no other one equal to You. No need to say loudly about His qualities, it is better to say tuned to Him in mind because The Lord Himself knows and acts. 
*end quote


  slok mÚ 3 ]
 salok ma 3 ||
 Salok, Third Mehla:

* Awsw AMdir sBu ko koie inrwsw hoie ]
 aasaa a(n)dhar sabh ko koe niraasaa hoe ||
 Everyone is filled with hope; hardly anyone is free of hope.*

 nwnk jo mir jIivAw sihlw AwieAw soie ]1]
 naanak jo mar jeeviaa sehilaa aaeiaa soe ||1||
 O Nanak, blessed is the birth of one, who remains dead while yet alive. ||1||

*As long as there is hope and anxiety, how can anyone praise only the One Lord? *If one in the midst of hope, remains indifferent to hope; then, Nanak says, one shall meet the One Lord.*  This is the way to cross over the world-ocean and this is the way to remain dead while being alive. || 1 || Second Pause “*||
​


----------



## spnadmin (May 2, 2008)

Returning to the shabad of Guru Ram Das in Post 1. The next line to explore...

 ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰਮਲਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਸੋਇ ॥
 aapae hee aap niramalaa piaaraa aapae niramal soe ||
 The Beloved Himself, all by Himself, is immaculate and pure; He Himself is immaculate and pure. ​ 
Guru Ram Das's son, Guru Arjan Dev,  again answers in raag Maagh, explaining how it feels to love the Beloved and how we act in our Love for Him. 

At first Guru Arjan speaks directly  to the Piaaraa -- _he says Listen Beloved of my mind_. Then he tells the Beloved what is on his mind.  I  belong to You. May I never forget You. I am a sacrifice to You.  You are the support of my life and I come to seek shelter in Your Sanctuary. 

Then Guru Arjan speaks to us and  tells us we are fortunate if we mediate upon Him. This is by His Grace only.  This immaculate name is the treasure. He is the Banker. He keeps us safe, keeps the treasure safe for us. This love is something to celebrate. Guru says, _I have found the Lord, Har, Har.


_  ਗਉੜੀ ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
gourree maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Gauree Maajh, Fifth Mehl:
 10   

 ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਸਾਜਨ ਮਨ ਮਿਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
sun sun saajan man mith piaarae jeeo ||
Listen, listen, O my friend and companion, O Beloved of my mind:


 ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਇਹੁ ਜੀਉ ਭਿ ਵਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
man than thaeraa eihu jeeo bh vaarae jeeo ||
my mind and body are Yours. This life is a sacrifice to You as well.


ਵਿਸਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਅਧਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
visar naahee prabh praan adhhaarae jeeo ||
May I never forget God, the Support of the breath of life.


 ਸਦਾ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
sadhaa thaeree saranaaee jeeo ||1||
I have come to Your Eternal Sanctuary. ||1||


ਜਿਸੁ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਮਨੁ ਜੀਵੈ ਭਾਈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
jis miliai man jeevai bhaaee jeeo ||
Meeting Him, my mind is revived, O Siblings of Destiny.


 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਸੋ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
gur parasaadhee so har har paaee jeeo ||
By Guru's Grace, I have found the Lord, Har, Har.


 ਸਭ ਕਿਛੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀਆ ਜਾਈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
sabh kishh prabh kaa prabh keeaa jaaee jeeo ||
All things belong to God; all places belong to God.


 ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਸਦ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
prabh ko sadh bal jaaee jeeou ||2||
I am forever a sacrifice to God. ||2||


ਏਹੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਜਪੈ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
eaehu nidhhaan japai vaddabhaagee jeeo ||
Very fortunate are those who meditate on this treasure.


ਨਾਮ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਏਕ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗੀ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
naam niranjan eaek liv laagee jeeo ||
They enshrine love for the Naam, the Name of the One Immaculate Lord.


ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਪਾਇਆ ਸਭੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਮਿਟਾਇਆ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
gur pooraa paaeiaa sabh dhukh mittaaeiaa jeeo ||
Finding the Perfect Guru, all suffering is dispelled.


ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
aath pehar gun gaaeiaa jeeo ||3||
Twenty-four hours a day, I sing the Glories of God. ||3||


ਰਤਨ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੁਮਾਰਾ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
rathan padhaarathh har naam thumaaraa jeeo ||
Your Name is the treasure of jewels, Lord.


 ਤੂੰ ਸਚਾ ਸਾਹੁ ਭਗਤੁ ਵਣਜਾਰਾ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
thoon sachaa saahu bhagath vanajaaraa jeeo ||
You are the True Banker; Your devotee is the trader.


 ਹਰਿ ਧਨੁ ਰਾਸਿ ਸਚੁ ਵਾਪਾਰਾ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
har dhhan raas sach vaapaaraa jeeo ||
True is the trade of those who have the wealth of the Lord's assets.


 ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੩॥੧੬੮॥ 
jan naanak sadh balihaaraa jeeo ||4||3||168||
Servant Nanak is forever a sacrifice. ||4||3||168||​


----------



## pk70 (May 4, 2008)

* ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ *
aath pehar gun gaaeiaa jeeo ||3||
Twenty-four hours a day, I sing the Glories of God. ||3||

*aad0002 Ji

You will find many Guru Vaak  conveying the same message as it is done in the above you quoted. Or like" aath pehr tujhe dhiaaee" same message. I ponder a lot about it. It is just not singing HIS praises with the tongue, as I feel. It is like living in His memory; as we drive car, numerous times we get lost in thoughts, conditioning of our body drives for us safely. It is just very close to that. It can happen only when love for HIM stays in high gravity, as mentioned by Guru ji "koyee aakhe bhootna.." shabad. Only then fight with these fives  can end in victory. Not with force but naturally. Love flows naturally. Still we are vulnerable to fall but His memory( infused by love for Him)  will check on our anger and other four.
*


----------



## spnadmin (May 4, 2008)

pk70 ji

In my opinion, you are thinking deeply when you say that it is not about singing "with the tongue." More like a Waheguru transfusion. Every part sings his praises. Even when not specifically singinig.  It took me a while, but now when there is chaos and confusion, and lots of anxiety, I can stop myself and say -- Stop. Think about Him. Ask Him. Talk to Him. Wait for His Answer. This can be done quietly without making a big show of it since He knows anyway. I am thinking of the last part of Anand Sahib. A lot explained there.


----------



## spnadmin (May 5, 2008)

The next line spoken by Guru Ram Das in Post one: 

ਆਪੇ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਪਾਇਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥
aapae keemath paaeidhaa piaaraa aapae karae s hoe ||
The Beloved Himself determines the value of all; whatever He does comes to pass.

Guru Ram Das is saying that the Beloved is the one who determines the value of every action, every individual creature, every phenomenon. And He is the one who determines what will happen based on his judgment.  What could be more clear? Should one then judge his or her own value as a person?  If one does, then is one substituting personal understanding for God's understanding. If the Beloved determines the value of all then.....?
 
In _raag Maajh_, Guru Arjan Dev speaks of "determining value" five times. However, he is looking at this idea from the other way around. He the Beloved alone can determine the value of everything. But can anyone determine the value of the Husband Lord, our Piaaraa? He is endless and His mercy, forgiveness, and compassion are endless. His judgment and understanding are beyond our comprehension. 


 ਊਚਾ ਅਗਮ ਅਗਾਧਿ ਬੋਧ ਕਿਛੁ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
 oochaa agam agaadhh bodhh kishh anth n paaraavaar ||
He is Lofty and Inaccessible. His Wisdom is Unfathomable.

ਸੇਵਾ ਸਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵਸੀ ਸੰਤਾ ਕੀ ਹੋਇ ਛਾਰੁ ॥ 
 saevaa saa this bhaavasee santhaa kee hoe shhaar ||
He has no end or limitation. That service is pleasing to Him, which makes one humble, like the dust of the feet of the Saints.


 ਦੀਨਾ ਨਾਥ ਦੈਆਲ ਦੇਵ ਪਤਿਤ ਉਧਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
 dheenaa naathh dhaiaal dhaev pathith oudhhaaranehaar ||
He is the Patron of the poor, the Merciful, Luminous Lord, the Redeemer of sinners.


ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦੀ ਰਖਦਾ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
 aadh jugaadhee rakhadhaa sach naam karathaar ||
From the very beginning, and throughout the ages, the True Name of the Creator has been our Saving Grace.


ਕੀਮਤਿ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਜਾਣਈ ਕੋ ਨਾਹੀ ਤੋਲਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
 keemath koe n jaanee ko naahee tholanehaar ||
 * No one can know His Value; no one can weigh it.*


 ਮਨ ਤਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਵਸਿ ਰਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਹੀ ਸੁਮਾਰੁ ॥ 
 man than anthar vas rehae naanak nehee sumaar ||
He dwells deep within the mind and body. O Nanak, He cannot be measured.

ਦਿਨੁ ਰੈਣਿ ਜਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੰਉ ਸੇਵਦੇ ਤਿਨ ਕੈ ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰ ॥੨॥ 
 dhin rain j prabh kano saevadhae thin kai sadh balihaar ||2||
I am forever a sacrifice to those who serve God, day and night. ||2||


 ਸੰਤ ਅਰਾਧਨਿ ਸਦ ਸਦਾ ਸਭਨਾ ਕਾ ਬਖਸਿੰਦੁ ॥ 
 santh araadhhan sadh sadhaa sabhanaa kaa bakhasindh ||
The Saints worship and adore Him forever and ever; He is the Forgiver of all.


 ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਾਜਿਆ ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਦਿਤੀਨੁ ਜਿੰਦੁ ॥ 
 jeeo pindd jin saajiaa kar kirapaa dhitheen jindh ||
He fashioned the soul and the body, and by His Kindness, He bestowed the soul.


 ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਆਰਾਧੀਐ ਜਪੀਐ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਮੰਤੁ ॥ 
 gur sabadhee aaraadhheeai japeeai niramal manth ||
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, worship and adore Him, and chant His Pure Mantra.

ਕੀਮਤਿ ਕਹਣੁ ਨ ਜਾਈਐ ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰੁ ਬੇਅੰਤੁ ॥ 
 keemath kehan n jaaeeai paramaesur baeanth ||
 * His Value cannot be evaluated. The Transcendent Lord is endless.*


 ਜਿਸੁ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ਨਰਾਇਣੋ ਸੋ ਕਹੀਐ ਭਗਵੰਤੁ ॥ 
 jis man vasai naraaeino so keheeai bhagavanth ||
That one, within whose mind the Lord abides, is said to be most fortunate.


 ਜੀਅ ਕੀ ਲੋਚਾ ਪੂਰੀਐ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਕੰਤੁ ॥ 
 jeea kee lochaa pooreeai milai suaamee kanth ||
The soul's desires are fulfilled, upon meeting the Master, our Husband Lord.

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਜੀਵੈ ਜਪਿ ਹਰੀ ਦੋਖ ਸਭੇ ਹੀ ਹੰਤੁ ॥ 
 naanak jeevai jap haree dhokh sabhae hee hanth ||
Nanak lives by chanting the Lord's Name; all sorrows have been erased.


ਦਿਨੁ ਰੈਣਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਨ ਵਿਸਰੈ ਸੋ ਹਰਿਆ ਹੋਵੈ ਜੰਤੁ ॥੩॥ 
 dhin rain jis n visarai so hariaa hovai janth ||3||
One who does not forget Him, day and night, is continually rejuvenated. ||3||

ਸਰਬ ਕਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪੂਰਣੋ ਮੰਞੁ ਨਿਮਾਣੀ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
 sarab kalaa prabh poorano mannj nimaanee thhaao ||
God is overflowing with all powers. I have no honor-He is my resting place.
 

ਹਰਿ ਓਟ ਗਹੀ ਮਨ ਅੰਦਰੇ ਜਪਿ ਜਪਿ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
 har outt gehee man andharae jap jap jeevaan naao ||
I have grasped the Support of the Lord within my mind; I live by chanting and meditating on His Name.

ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਆਪਣੀ ਜਨ ਧੂੜੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਮਾਉ ॥ 
 kar kirapaa prabh aapanee jan dhhoorree sang samaao ||
Grant Your Grace, God, and bless me, that I may merge into the dust of the feet of the humble.


 ਜਿਉ ਤੂੰ ਰਾਖਹਿ ਤਿਉ ਰਹਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਦਿਤਾ ਪੈਨਾ ਖਾਉ ॥ 
 jio thoon raakhehi thio rehaa thaeraa dhithaa painaa khaao ||
As You keep me, so do I live. I wear and eat whatever You give me.
 

ਉਦਮੁ ਸੋਈ ਕਰਾਇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਾਧੂ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਉ ॥ 
 oudham soee karaae prabh mil saadhhoo gun gaao ||
May I make the effort, O God, to sing Your Glorious Praises in the Company of the Holy.


 ਦੂਜੀ ਜਾਇ ਨ ਸੁਝਈ ਕਿਥੈ ਕੂਕਣ ਜਾਉ ॥ 
 dhoojee jaae n sujhee kithhai kookan jaao ||
I can conceive of no other place; where could I go to lodge a complaint?

ਅਗਿਆਨ ਬਿਨਾਸਨ ਤਮ ਹਰਣ ਊਚੇ ਅਗਮ ਅਮਾਉ ॥ 
agiaan binaasan tham haran oochae agam amaao ||
You are the Dispeller of ignorance, the Destroyer of darkness, O Lofty, Unfathomable and Unapproachable Lord.


ਮਨੁ ਵਿਛੁੜਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਲੀਐ ਨਾਨਕ ਏਹੁ ਸੁਆਉ ॥ 
 man vishhurriaa har maeleeai naanak eaehu suaao ||
Please unite this separated one with Yourself; this is Nanak's yearning.


 ਸਰਬ ਕਲਿਆਣਾ ਤਿਤੁ ਦਿਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਪਰਸੀ ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਪਾਉ ॥੪॥੧॥ 
sarab kaliaanaa thith dhin har parasee gur kae paao ||4||1||
That day shall bring every joy, O Lord, when I take to the Feet of the Guru. ||4||1||

Better to admit that one is separated, make the effort, and ask to be united. That brings joy.


----------



## pk70 (May 5, 2008)

*aad0002 ji

Again elevating Guru Vaak, we have been discussing along with the comments you just posted about His immense power, and our real wish we need to wish is longing to merge with Him. conveying crystal clear aim of the seeker. I don't say, we do not need to pray when we are in pain or enjoying life, I stress always that our only demand should be "to have longing to be with Him". May be I am wrong but I feel when we pray for materialistic things, we pray for obstacles which can cause failure of our final mission and detour us from the path we claim it is dear to us. I take support from Mehla 1 where he says if ,while keeping on this true path, wealth goes away, let it go. Then why to pray for it?

 ਜੀਅ ਕੀ ਲੋਚਾ ਪੂਰੀਐ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਕੰਤੁ ॥ *
 jeea kee lochaa pooreeai milai suaamee kanth ||
The soul's desires are fulfilled, upon meeting the Master, our Husband Lord.

* ਨਾਨਕੁ ਜੀਵੈ ਜਪਿ ਹਰੀ ਦੋਖ ਸਭੇ ਹੀ ਹੰਤੁ ॥ *
 naanak jeevai jap haree dhokh sabhae hee hanth ||
Nanak lives by chanting the Lord's Name; all sorrows have been erased.

*Thanks again for posting above Guru Shadad
*


----------



## spnadmin (May 7, 2008)

Guru Ram Das (see Post 1) in the next line states:

ਆਪੇ ਅਲਖੁ ਨ ਲਖੀਐ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪਿ ਲਖਾਵੈ ਸੋਇ ॥੩॥
aapae alakh n lakheeai piaaraa aap lakhaavai soe ||3||
The Beloved Himself is unseen - He cannot be seen; He Himself causes us to see. ||3||

 and we find this again on Ang 696 myrY hIArY rqnu nwmu hir bisAw guir hwQu DirE myrY mwQw ] [FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_maerai heearai rathan naam har basiaa gur haathh dhhariou maerai maathhaa || _[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial]_The Jewel of the Lord’s Name abides within my heart; the Guru has placed His hand on my forehead._[/FONT]

That He Himself causes us to see His Truth.  No matter if we dare, strive, aim for this goal of awareness. He alone wills it. The Beloved who is imperceptible is also the One who grants by His mercy our vision of His darshan. 

Guru Amar Das in _raag Raamkaalee _says  that only by His causing it, only by his design, only by His will does the Beloved Lord come to dwell in one's mind. 

 ਜਿਸੁ ਵੇਖਾਲੇ ਸੋ ਵੇਖੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਵਸਿਆ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥੧॥
jis vaekhaalae so vaekhai jis vasiaa man maahi ||1||
He alone sees, whom the Lord causes to see; the Lord comes to dwell in his mind. ||1||

Guru Arjan Dev then in _Raag Soohee _says: 

ਮਨ ਬਾਂਛਤ ਫਲ ਪਾਏ ਸਗਲੇ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕੀਮ ਅਪਾਰਗਿ ॥
man baanshhath fal paaeae sagalae kudharath keem apaarag ||
All the fruits of the mind's desires are obtained; His creative power is infinitely valuable.
 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕੀਜੈ ਮਨੁ ਸਦਾ ਚਲੈ ਤੇਰੈ ਮਾਰਗਿ ॥੩॥
kahu naanak prabh kirapaa keejai man sadhaa chalai thaerai maarag ||3||
Says Nanak, please be Merciful to me, God, that my mind may follow Your Path forever. ||3||

ਏਹੋ ਵਰੁ ਏਹਾ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਇਹੁ ਧਨੁ ਹੋਇ ਵਡਭਾਗਾ ਰਾਮ ॥
eaeho var eaehaa vaddiaaee eihu dhhan hoe vaddabhaagaa raam ||
This opportunity, this glorious greatness, this blessing and wealth, come by great good fortune.


ਏਹੋ ਰੰਗੁ ਏਹੋ ਰਸ ਭੋਗਾ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣੀ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਗਾ ਰਾਮ ॥
eaeho rang eaeho ras bhogaa har charanee man laagaa raam ||
These pleasures, these delightful enjoyments, come when my mind is attached to the Lord's Feet.

ਮਨੁ ਲਾਗਾ ਚਰਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਸਰਣੇ ਕਰਣ ਕਾਰਣ ਗੋਪਾਲਾ ॥
man laagaa charanae prabh kee saranae karan kaaran gopaalaa ||
My mind is attached to God's Feet; I seek His Sanctuary. He is the Creator, the Cause of causes, the Cherisher of the world.

as pointed out by respected pk70 ji

* ਜੀਅ ਕੀ ਲੋਚਾ ਪੂਰੀਐ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਕੰਤੁ ॥ *
 jeea kee lochaa pooreeai milai suaamee kanth ||
The soul's desires are fulfilled, upon meeting the Master, our Husband Lord.
 
Bottom line. The Beloved - Piaaraa -- who cherishes the world is the One who causes and creates the good fortune that comes to us, the pleasures of mind's meditation on His lotus feet.


----------



## spnadmin (May 19, 2008)

Returning home to the Piaaraa after a long absence, let me take a look at the next line in the shabad of Guru Ram Das Dev ji(see Post 1).

ਆਪੇ ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
aapae gehir ganbheer hai piaaraa this jaevadd avar n koe ||
The Beloved Himself is deep and profound and unfathomable; there is no other as great as He.

Guru Ram Das Dev ji is saying two things -- The Beloved is so vast that His nature is unfathomable-- it cannot be measured. But the word 'fathom' refers to measuring the depth of a great body of water, such as the ocean or a lake cut out of mountains by a receding glacier. It is the depth of the Beloved that cannot be understood, because it is unfathomable. It is profound, beyond the ability of our minds to comprehend or even imagine. Guru Ram Das is also saying that He is the greatest, that no one is greater in any dimension the human mind can think of. 

How does his son Guru Arjan Dev ji respond? He says, in sri Raag (Ang 50), 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਗਹਿਰ ਗਭੀਰੁ ਹੈ ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਅਘਖੰਡੁ ॥ 
sathigur gehir gabheer hai sukh saagar aghakhandd ||
The True Guru is the Deep and Profound Ocean of Peace, the Destroyer of sin.
 

 ਜਿਨਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਆਪਣਾ ਜਮਦੂਤ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ਡੰਡੁ ॥ 
jin gur saeviaa aapanaa jamadhooth n laagai ddandd ||
For those who serve their Guru, there is no punishment at the hands of the Messenger of Death.

 ਗੁਰ ਨਾਲਿ ਤੁਲਿ ਨ ਲਗਈ ਖੋਜਿ ਡਿਠਾ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡੁ ॥ 
gur naal thul n lagee khoj ddithaa brehamandd ||
There is none to compare with the Guru; I have searched and looked throughout the entire universe.


 ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਦੀਆ ਸੁਖੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਮੰਡੁ ॥੪॥੨੦॥੯੦॥ 
naam nidhhaan sathigur dheeaa sukh naanak man mehi mandd ||4||20||90||
The True Guru has bestowed the Treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. O Nanak, the mind is filled with peace. ||4||20||90||

Guru Arjan Dev compares the Piaaraa to the ocean, an Ocean of Peace. It is this mental state of complete tranquility and quiet that is so profound to understand. But for those who serve Him, for those who eventually are able to grasp His depth, all sins are destroyed and the messenger of death can impose no punishment. This is mukhti. There is no beloved quite like Him, Guru Arjan Dev tells us. He has searched the entire universe as guru. What he has found, however, is that the True Guru, this Ocean of Peace, once attained, fills the mind with peace. Our souls are like the basin and the peaceful waters of the Divine fill this basin of our souls. 

In raag majh, on Ang 99, Guru Arjan Dev repeats these themes,

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 5 ||


  4    ਲਾਲ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਦਇਆਲ ਰੰਗੀਲੇ ॥ 
laal gopaal dhaeiaal rangeelae ||
O my Love, Sustainer of the World, Merciful, Loving Lord,
 

ਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਗੋਵਿੰਦੇ ॥ 
gehir ganbheer baeanth govindhae ||
 Profoundly Deep, Infinite Lord of the Universe,
 

 ਊਚ ਅਥਾਹ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਹਉ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
ooch athhaah baeanth suaamee simar simar ho jeevaan jeeo ||1||
Highest of the High, Unfathomable, Infinite Lord and Master: continually remembering You in deep meditation, I live. ||1||
 

 ਦੁਖ ਭੰਜਨ ਨਿਧਾਨ ਅਮੋਲੇ ॥ 
dhukh bhanjan nidhhaan amolae ||
O Destroyer of pain, Priceless Treasure,
 

 ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰ ਅਥਾਹ ਅਤੋਲੇ ॥ 
nirabho niravair athhaah atholae ||
Fearless, free of hate, Unfathomable, Immeasurable,
 

 ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੰਭੌ ਮਨ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਠੰਢਾ ਥੀਵਾਂ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
akaal moorath ajoonee sanbha man simarath thandtaa thheevaan jeeo ||2||
of Undying Form, Unborn, Self-illumined: remembering You in meditation, my mind is filled with a deep and profound peace. ||2||
 

 ਸਦਾ ਸੰਗੀ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗ ਗੋਪਾਲਾ ॥ 
sadhaa sangee har rang gopaalaa ||
The Joyous Lord, the Sustainer of the World, is my constant Companion.
 

 ਊਚ ਨੀਚ ਕਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ ॥ 
ooch neech karae prathipaalaa ||
He cherishes the high and the low.
 

 ਨਾਮੁ ਰਸਾਇਣੁ ਮਨੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਇਣੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਵਾਂ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
naam rasaaein man thripathaaein guramukh anmrith peevaan jeeo ||3||
The Nectar of the Name satisfies my mind. As Gurmukh, I drink in the Ambrosial Nectar. ||3||
 

 ਦੁਖਿ ਸੁਖਿ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਈ ॥ 
dhukh sukh piaarae thudhh dhhiaaee ||
In suffering and in comfort, I meditate on You, O Beloved.
 

 ਏਹ ਸੁਮਤਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
eaeh sumath guroo thae paaee ||
I have obtained this sublime understanding from the Guru.
 

 ਨਾਨਕ ਕੀ ਧਰ ਤੂੰਹੈ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗਿ ਪਾਰਿ ਪਰੀਵਾਂ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੯॥੧੬॥ 
naanak kee dhhar thoonhai thaakur har rang paar pareevaan jeeo ||4||9||16||
You are Nanak's Support, O my Lord and Master; through Your Love, I swim across to the other side. ||4||9||16||

The Piaaraa, the Beloved is Unfathomable. He is profoundly deep, our infinite Lord of the universe. He is merciful and He is loving. In meditation, we discover his true nature. Fearless and free of hate. Immeasurable and Infinite. Unborn and Self-illumined. Guru Arjan is re-telling the Truth of the mool mantar in these words. This what we discover. And when this Truth is discovered, when it is truly embedded in our hearts,  and understanding is obtained, we feel him as the Sustainer. He gives this priceless Treasure, Naam, which delivers us from pain and our minds are satisfied by the ambrosial nectar of the Naam.

The only thing left to say is that the words of these shabads in their original language are impeccable in their poetic beauty.


----------



## spnadmin (May 25, 2008)

We are closing in on the end of the shabad in the first post in this thread. This is the next-to-last line.

ਸਭਿ ਘਟ ਆਪੇ ਭੋਗਵੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਨਾਰੀ ਪੁਰਖ ਸਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥
sabh ghatt aapae bhogavai piaaraa vich naaree purakh sabh soe ||
The Beloved Himself enjoys every heart; He is contained within every woman and man.

He is contained within every woman and man. In our anger, lust, greed, egotism, and attachment we separate ourselves from one another. It is a kind of violence that happens as a sense of self wells up so strongly that we no longer see the thing that connects us to one another. We become divorced from others, and therefore divorced from Him, and then we end up divorced from ourselves. Little murders occur when the Other is unseen. He is contained within every woman and every man. 


Guru Arjan Dev says,
ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
gourree mehalaa 5 ||
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:

  ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ ਧਿਆਵੈ ॥ 
jo praanee govindh dhhiaavai ||
That mortal who meditates on the Lord of the Universe,

 ਪੜਿਆ ਅਣਪੜਿਆ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ 
parriaa anaparriaa param gath paavai ||1||
whether educated or uneducated, obtains the state of supreme dignity. ||1||

 ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਗੋਪਾਲ ॥ 
saadhhoo sang simar gopaal ||
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, meditate on the Lord of the World.
 
 ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਝੂਠਾ ਧਨੁ ਮਾਲੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
bin naavai jhoothaa dhhan maal ||1|| rehaao ||
Without the Name, wealth and property are false. ||1||Pause||

  ਰੂਪਵੰਤੁ ਸੋ ਚਤੁਰੁ ਸਿਆਣਾ ॥ 
roopavanth so chathur siaanaa ||
They alone are handsome, clever and wise,

  ਜਿਨਿ ਜਨਿ ਮਾਨਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾ ਭਾਣਾ ॥੨॥ 
jin jan maaniaa prabh kaa bhaanaa ||2||
who surrender to the Will of God. ||2||

 ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ ਸੋ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
jag mehi aaeiaa so paravaan ||
Blessed is their coming into this world,

 ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਅਪਣਾ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਜਾਣੁ ॥੩॥ 
ghatt ghatt apanaa suaamee jaan ||3||
if they recognize their Lord and Master in each and  every heart. ||3||
 
 ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਪੂਰਨ ਭਾਗ ॥ 
 kahu naanak jaa kae pooran bhaag ||
Says Nanak, their good fortune is perfect,

The words that He is in each and every heart is repeated 263 times in Sri Guru Granth Sahib and this idea appears in every raag more than once. Sometimes it is repeated many times over in a single raag, or a single shabad. That He is in each and every heart  unifies us in Maya and beyond Maya. The words point the way to righteousness.


ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਸਭਿ ਧਰਮ ॥
  santh janaa kai hiradhai sabh dhharam ||
  In the heart of the Saint, everything is Dharma.​


----------



## pk70 (May 26, 2008)

*aad0002 Ji
The following Guru Vaakas covers up almost totality of Gurmat, each vaak has a vast meaning as per Guru message, ponder over and find the answers, it is quoted by you though, thanks 
*
*ਰੂਪਵੰਤੁ ਸੋ ਚਤੁਰੁ ਸਿਆਣਾ ॥ *
roopavanth so chathur siaanaa ||
They alone are handsome, clever and wise,

 * ਜਿਨਿ ਜਨਿ ਮਾਨਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾ ਭਾਣਾ ॥੨॥ *
( *HIS HUKAM, TO UNDER STAND IT AND LIVE IN IT KEEPING EMOTIONS INTACT EITHER WAY=Japji)*
 jin jan maaniaa prabh kaa bhaanaa ||2||
who surrender to the Will of God. ||2||

* ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ ਸੋ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ *
jag mehi aaeiaa so paravaan ||
Blessed is their coming into this world,

* ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਅਪਣਾ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਜਾਣੁ ॥੩॥ *
ghatt ghatt apanaa suaamee jaan ||3||
if they recognize their Lord and Master in each and  every heart. ||3||
 (* Understanding HIM and HIS creation and to live in its harmony= Japji, Sukhmni, Anand  Sahib)*
*ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਪੂਰਨ ਭਾਗ ॥ *
 kahu naanak jaa kae pooran bhaag ||
Says Nanak, their good fortune is perfect,
( *Again about HIS bliss that makes us fortunate to understand HIM, HIS HUKAM and HIS Ceation in totality )*


----------



## spnadmin (May 26, 2008)

And now pk70 ji we are closing in on the last line from Guru Ram Das in Post 1 of this thread.

ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਵਰਤਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੪॥੨॥
naanak gupath varathadhaa piaaraa guramukh paragatt hoe ||4||2||
O Nanak, the Beloved is pervading everywhere, but He is hidden; through the Guru, He is revealed. ||4||2||

He is pevading everywhere. But he is hidden -- in Italian the idea here is conveyed much better. _Sta stato nascosto - He lies concealed from view. I_s this because we are no looking in the right way or in the right places? Guru Ram Das tells us we find him through the Guru. By the Guru he is revealed. 

In raag Aasaa, Guru Ram Das tells us how to find Him.

Page12 Line 2  Raag Aasaa: Guru Ram Das

                  ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੪॥੨॥
                   jan naanak guramukh paragatt hoe ||4||2||
                   O servant Nanak, the Lord is revealed through the Gurmukh, *the Living Expression of the Guru's Word. ||4||2||*

Who is this Gurmukh? Again Guru Ram Das explains

Page833 Line 14  Raag Bilaaval: Guru Ram Das
 
         ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮਨੂਆ ਇਕਤੁ ਘਰਿ ਆਵੈ ਮਿਲਉ ਗ+ਪਾਲ ਨੀਸਾਨੁ ਬਜਈਆ ॥੫॥ 
guramukh manooaa eikath ghar aavai milo guopaal neesaan bajeeaa ||5||
T*he mind of the **Gurmukh returns to its own home;* it meets the Lord of the Universe, to the beat of the celestial drum. ||5||
 
And Guru Arjan Dev explains how He is revealed. 

ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
gourree mehalaa 5 ||
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:


  ਜੋਗ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸੁਨਿ ਆਇਓ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ॥ 
jog jugath sun aaeiou gur thae ||
I came to the Guru, to learn the Way of Yoga.


 ਮੋ ਕਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਬੁਝਾਇਓ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
mo ko sathigur sabadh bujhaaeiou ||1|| rehaao ||
The True Guru has revealed it to me through the Word of the Shabad. ||1||Pause||


ਨਉ ਖੰਡ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੀ ਇਸੁ ਤਨ ਮਹਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਮਸਕਾਰਾ ॥ 
no khandd prithhamee eis than mehi raviaa nimakh nimakh namasakaaraa ||
He is contained in the nine continents of the world, and within this body; each and every moment, I humbly bow to Him.


 ਦੀਖਿਆ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਮੁੰਦ੍ਰਾ ਕਾਨੀ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਿਓ ਏਕੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰਾ ॥੧॥ 
dheekhiaa gur kee mundhraa kaanee dhrirriou eaek nirankaaraa ||1||
I have made the Guru's Teachings my ear-rings, and I have enshrined the One Formless Lord within my being. ||1||


 ਪੰਚ ਚੇਲੇ ਮਿਲਿ ਭਏ ਇਕਤ੍ਰਾ ਏਕਸੁ ਕੈ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਏ ॥ 
panch chaelae mil bheae eikathraa eaekas kai vas keeeae ||
I have brought the five disciples together, and they are now under the control of the one mind.


  ਦਸ ਬੈਰਾਗਨਿ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਤਬ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਗੀ ਥੀਏ ॥੨॥ 
dhas bairaagan aagiaakaaree thab niramal jogee thheeeae ||2||
When the ten hermits become obedient to the Lord, then I became an immaculate Yogi. ||2||


  ਭਰਮੁ ਜਰਾਇ ਚਰਾਈ ਬਿਭੂਤਾ ਪੰਥੁ ਏਕੁ ਕਰਿ ਪੇਖਿਆ ॥ 
bharam jaraae charaaee bibhoothaa panthh eaek kar paekhiaa ||
I have burnt my doubt, and smeared my body with the ashes. My path is to see the One and Only Lord.


  ਸਹਜ ਸੂਖ ਸੋ ਕੀਨੀ ਭੁਗਤਾ ਜੋ ਠਾਕੁਰਿ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਲੇਖਿਆ ॥੩॥ 
sehaj sookh so keenee bhugathaa jo thaakur masathak laekhiaa ||3||
I have made that intuitive peace my food; the Lord Master has written this pre-ordained destiny upon my forehead. ||3||


 ਜਹ ਭਉ ਨਾਹੀ ਤਹਾ ਆਸਨੁ ਬਾਧਿਓ ਸਿੰਗੀ ਅਨਹਤ ਬਾਨੀ ॥ 
jeh bho naahee thehaa aasan baadhhiou singee anehath baanee ||
In that place where there is no fear, I have assumed my Yogic posture. The unstruck melody of His Bani is my horn.
 

ਤਤੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ਡੰਡਾ ਕਰਿ ਰਾਖਿਓ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਨੀ ॥੪॥ 
thath beechaar ddanddaa kar raakhiou jugath naam man bhaanee ||4||
I have made contemplation upon the essential reality my Yogic staff. The Love of the Name in my mind is my Yogic lifestyle. ||4||
 

ਐਸਾ ਜੋਗੀ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਭੇਟੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਕੇ ਬੰਧਨ ਕਾਟੈ ॥ 
aisaa jogee vaddabhaagee bhaettai maaeiaa kae bandhhan kaattai ||
By great good fortune, such a Yogi is met, who cuts away the bonds of Maya.


 ਸੇਵਾ ਪੂਜ ਕਰਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਕੀ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਪਗ ਚਾਟੈ ॥੫॥੧੧॥੧੩੨॥ 
saevaa pooj karo this moorath kee naanak this pag chaattai ||5||11||132||
Nanak serves and adores this wondrous person, and kisses his feet. ||5||11||132|| 

Guru Arjan Dev is saying that he has come to the True Guru to learn the way of Yoga, and that the Guru reveals this through the word of the Shabad. This line in and of itself creates a unique understanding of the meaning of the way of Yoga. The Beloved is contained within the continents, something that great and expansive,  and He is contained within this body, something much smaller. In other words, He is pervading everywhere -- in the large and in that which is much smaller. Guru Naanak is heard in the line, "I have made the Word of the Shabad my earrings. No need to wear the ritual adornments of Gorakh because this is a formless Lord. The 5 disciples -- the senses -- they are not running amok, they are disciples of the one mind, they are disciplined. The gates of consciousness, the ten hermits are under control. Guru Arjan says he has smeared his body with the ashes of his doubt -- not with the ashes of the dead. So the sadhana of worldly ritual and practice has been exchanged for the one true path. No earrings, no ashes, no walking sticks, no postures, no horns, no yogi masters. Guru tells us that the Word of the Shabad is the path to see the one true Lord,  a path to the place where there is no fear, where peace is food, and contemplation of this lord is his staff and support. Love of the Name of the Lord is the yogic lifestyle that he attains, and when he attains it, the bonds of Maya are cut away. The Word of the Shabad, the unstruck sound current, the Love of the Name of the Lord _and I have enshrined the One Formless Lord within my being. ||1||

This is what Guru Nanak Dev ji  tells us n SriRaag, on Ang 71, when he talks about the Formless Lord

_ਜੋਗੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਜੋਗੀਆ ॥ 
jogee andhar jogeeaa ||
* Among Yogis, You are the Yogi;*​


----------



## pk70 (May 27, 2008)

No earrings, no ashes, no walking sticks, no postures, no horns, no yogi masters. Guru tells us that the Word of the Shabad is the path to see the one true Lord, a path to the place where there is no fear, where peace is food, and contemplation of this lord is his staff and support. Love of the Name of the Lord is the yogic lifestyle that he attains, and when he attains it, the bonds of Maya are cut away. The Word of the Shabad, the unstruck sound current, the Love of the Name of the Lord _and I have enshrined the One Formless Lord within my being. ||1||_
* Aad0002 Ji,*
*What a wonderful open declaration about Yog that is mistaken by some otherwise, I am left  with no more illusions about it, Guru Message is so crysteal clear. It is the poison to counter not any other technique, that is why the one who shatters away bonds of Maya is worthy of worshipping in this context. Guru ji also explicitly tells about a way of shattering the bonds of Maya. This fact has elevated me so high that I am unable to acknowledge other hear say, I adore the following Guru Vaak*
ਐਸਾ ਜੋਗੀ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਭੇਟੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਕੇ ਬੰਧਨ ਕਾਟੈ ॥
aisaa jogee vaddabhaagee bhaettai maaeiaa kae bandhhan kaattai ||
By great good fortune, such a Yogi is met, who cuts away the bonds of Maya.


ਸੇਵਾ ਪੂਜ ਕਰਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਕੀ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਪਗ ਚਾਟੈ ॥੫॥੧੧॥੧੩੨॥
saevaa pooj karo this moorath kee naanak this pag chaattai ||5||11||132||
Nanak serves and adores this wondrous person, and kisses his feet. ||5||11||132||
ਪੰਚ ਚੇਲੇ ਮਿਲਿ ਭਏ ਇਕਤ੍ਰਾ ਏਕਸੁ ਕੈ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਏ ॥
panch chaelae mil bheae eikathraa eaekas kai vas keeeae ||
I have brought the five disciples together, and they are now under the control of the one mind.


ਦਸ ਬੈਰਾਗਨਿ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਤਬ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਗੀ ਥੀਏ ॥੨॥
dhas bairaagan aagiaakaaree thab niramal jogee thheeeae ||2||
When the ten hermits become obedient to the Lord, then I became an immaculate Yogi. ||2||


[/FONT]ਜੋਗ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸੁਨਿ ਆਇਓ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ॥
jog jugath sun aaeiou gur thae ||
I came to the Guru, to learn the Way of Yoga.

[/FONT]
[/FONT]ਮੋ ਕਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਬੁਝਾਇਓ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
mo ko sathigur sabadh bujhaaeiou ||1|| rehaao ||
The True Guru has revealed it to me through the Word of the Shabad. ||1||Pause||


[/FONT]ਨਉ ਖੰਡ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੀ ਇਸੁ ਤਨ ਮਹਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਿਮਖ ਨਮਸਕਾਰਾ ॥
no khandd prithhamee eis than mehi raviaa nimakh nimakh namasakaaraa ||
[/FONT]*HE is in the nine continents of the world, and He is within this body; nothing is without HIS presence; mystery is not mystery [/FONT]**any more since Guru has pointed out to HIM very clearly. Only is left our preparation to live Guru Shabad; each and every moment, I humbly bow to Him.* 
*See how  nine continents absorb within, it is indication of His presence, I sacrifice to Guru and love Guru who points out for what my soul longs even though bonds of Maya are not totally crushed. Thanks for quoting guru Vaakas *


----------



## spnadmin (May 27, 2008)

pk70 ji

Here is the key as you state it.

*Only is left our preparation to live Guru Shabad; each and every moment, I humbly bow to Him.

*And this is something that is always before us, requiring our attention and serious intention. But we owe it to Him to get up and start all over again, when we fall down on the job. The great passion of Guru Arjan Dev was single-mindedly pointed at his beloved Lord. *
*


----------



## spnadmin (May 28, 2008)

The hukamnama for today, May 29, 2008 .......

rwgu sUhI mhlw 5 AstpdIAw Gru 10 kwPI 
raag soohee mehalaa 5 asattapadheeaa ghar 10 kaafee 
 _Raag Soohee, Fifth Mehla, Ashtpadeeaa, Tenth House, Kaafee:_

<> siqgur pRswid ] 
ik oa(n)kaar sathigur prasaadh || 
 _One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: _

jy BulI jy cukI sweNØI BI qihMjI kwFIAw ] 
jae bhulee jae chukee saaea(n)aee bhee thehi(n)jee kaadteeaa || 
 _Even though I have made mistakes, and even though I have been wrong, I am still called Yours, O my Lord and Master. _

 ijn@w nyhu dUjwxy lgw JUir mrhu sy vwFIAw ]1] 
jinhaa naehu dhoojaanae lagaa jhoor marahu sae vaadteeaa ||1|| 
 _Those who enshrine love for another, die regretting and repenting. ||1||_ 

 hau nw Cofau kMq pwsrw ] 
ho naa shhoddo ka(n)th paasaraa || 
 _I shall never leave my Husband Lord's side. _

sdw rMgIlw lwlu ipAwrw eyhu mihMjw Awsrw ]1] rhwau ] 
sadhaa ra(n)geelaa laal piaaraa eaehu mehi(n)jaa aasaraa ||1|| rehaao || 
 _My Beloved Lover is always and forever beautiful. He is my hope and inspiration. ||1||Pause||_ 

 sjxu qUhY sYxu qU mY quJ aupir bhu mwxIAw ] 
sajan thoohai sain thoo mai thujh oupar bahu maaneeaa || 
 _You are my Best Friend; You are my relative. I am so proud of You. _

 jw qU AMdir qw suKy qUM inmwxI mwxIAw ]2] 
jaa thoo a(n)dhar thaa sukhae thoo(n) nimaanee maaneeaa ||2|| 
 _And when You dwell within me, I am at peace. I am without honor - You are my honor. ||2||_ 

jy qU quTw ik®pw inDwn nw dUjw vyKwil ] 
jae thoo thut(h)aa kirapaa nidhhaan naa dhoojaa vaekhaal || 
 _And when You are pleased with me, O treasure of mercy, then I do not see any other._

eyhw pweI mU dwqVI inq ihrdY rKw smwil ]3] 
eaehaa paaee moo dhaatharree nith hiradhai rakhaa samaal ||3|| 
 _Please grant me this blessing, that that I may forever dwell upon You and cherish You within my heart. ||3||_

pwv julweI pMD qau nYxI drsu idKwil ] 
paav julaaee pa(n)dhh tho nainee dharas dhikhaal || 
 _Let my feet walk on Your Path, and let my eyes behold the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan._

sRvxI suxI khwxIAw jy guru QIvY ikrpwil ]4] 
sravanee sunee kehaaneeaa jae gur thheevai kirapaal ||4|| 
 _With my ears, I will listen to Your Sermon, if the Guru becomes merciful to me. ||4||_ 

ikqI lK kroiV iprIey rom n pujin qyirAw ] 
kithee lakh karorr pireeeae rom n pujan thaeriaa || 
 _Hundreds of thousands and millions do not equal even one hair of Yours, O my Beloved. _

qU swhI hU swhu hau kih n skw gux qyirAw ]5] 
thoo saahee hoo saahu ho kehi n sakaa gun thaeriaa ||5|| 
 _You are the King of kings; I cannot even describe Your Glorious Praises. ||5||_ 

 shIAw qaU AsMK mM\hu hiB vDwxIAw ] 
seheeaa thoo asa(n)kh ma(n)n(j)ahu habh vadhhaaneeaa || 
 _Your brides are countless; they are all greater than I am. _ i

 hk BorI ndir inhwil dyih drsu rMgu mwxIAw ]6] 
hik bhoree nadhar nihaal dhaehi dharas ra(n)g maaneeaa ||6|| 
 _Please bless me with Your Glance of Grace, even for an instant; please bless me with Your Darshan, that I may revel in Your Love. ||6||_

jY ifTy mnu DIrIAY iklivK vM\in@ dUry ] 
jai ddit(h)ae man dhheereeai kilavikh va(n)n(j)anih dhoorae || 
 _Seeing Him, my mind is comforted and consoled, and my sins and mistakes are far removed. _

so ikau ivsrY mwau mY jo rihAw BrpUry ]7] 
so kio visarai maao mai jo rehiaa bharapoorae ||7|| 
 _How could I ever forget Him, O my mother? He is permeating and pervading everywhere. ||7||_ 

hoie inmwxI Fih peI imilAw shij suBwie ] 
hoe nimaanee dtehi pee miliaa sehaj subhaae || 
 _In humility, I bowed down in surrender to Him, and He naturally met me. _

pUrib iliKAw pwieAw nwnk sMq shwie ]8]1]4] 
poorab likhiaa paaeiaa naanak sa(n)th sehaae ||8||1||4|| 
 _I have received what was pre-ordained for me, O Nanak, with the help and assistance of the Saints. ||8||1||4||

_ 
_Listen, remember, pray, and surrender so that through his will and the assistance of the Holy meet Him, the Piaaraa. _​


----------



## pk70 (Jun 2, 2008)

* aad0002 Ji

The following Hukamnama you posted is the one that inspires the same idea I have been posting in various posts, "to live in HIS love," while checking on ourselves, stay drowned in that pious love of the Creator.  Guru Shabad makes every thing clear in that context. I have entered my small commentary on every Guru Vaak the way I  have felt. Thanks.
**
*
*rwgu sUhI mhlw 5 AstpdIAw Gru 10 kwPI 
raag soohee mehalaa 5 asattapadheeaa ghar 10 kaafee 
Raag Soohee, Fifth Mehla, Ashtpadeeaa, Tenth House, Kaafee:

<> siqgur pRswid ] 
ik oa(n)kaar sathigur prasaadh || 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 
* 
*jy BulI jy cukI sweNØI BI qihMjI kwFIAw ]* 
jae bhulee jae chukee saaea(n)aee bhee thehi(n)jee kaadteeaa || 
_*E*ven though I have made mistakes, and even though I have been wrong, I am still called Yours, O my Lord and Master. _
*Imagine being in love, when mistake occurs how mind in love responds? It is so beautiful establishing unshakable relationship with HIM
* 
*ijn@w nyhu dUjwxy lgw JUir mrhu sy vwFIAw ]1] *
jinhaa naehu dhoojaanae lagaa jhoor marahu sae vaadteeaa ||1|| 
_Those who enshrine love for another, die regretting and repenting. ||1||_ 
* However, whose mind is divided  for love for others ,repentance will envelop them eventually.
hau nw Cofau kMq pwsrw ] * 
ho naa shhoddo ka(n)th paasaraa || 
_I shall never leave my Husband Lord's side. _
*But mind in love has steel like determination, regardless` what happens, sticking to HIM is the only way[/FONT]*

[/FONT]*sdw rMgIlw lwlu ipAwrw eyhu mihMjw Awsrw ]1] rhwau *] 
sadhaa ra(n)geelaa laal piaaraa eaehu mehi(n)jaa aasaraa ||1|| rehaao || 
_My Beloved Lover is always and forever beautiful. He is my hope and inspiration. ||1||Pause||_ 
* Because there is none other than HIM, only HE is loved with so high gravity and only HE  is my all support.*
[/FONT]*sjxu qUhY sYxu qU mY quJ aupir bhu mwxIAw *] 
sajan thoohai sain thoo mai thujh oupar bahu maaneeaa || 
_You are my Best Friend; You are my relative. I am so proud of You. _
* Directly HE  is addressed, if I feel any way better it is because of you, no “Iness” though
* [/FONT]*jw qU AMdir qw suKy qUM inmwxI mwxIAw ]2] *
jaa thoo a(n)dhar thaa sukhae thoo(n) nimaanee maaneeaa ||2|| 
_And when You dwell within me, I am at peace. I am without honor - You are my honor. ||2||_ 
* Since your presence within me bestows pleasures, only  being your becomes  my honor even though I do not have any honor.
* [/FONT]*jy qU quTw ik®pw inDwn nw dUjw vyKwil ] * *jae thoo thut(h)aa kirapaa nidhhaan naa *dhoojaa vaekhaal || 
*PLEASE DONT LET ME GO FOR LOOKING OTHERS AS EVERY THING IS IN YOUR HANDS, I DONT WANT ANY OTHER, I AM IN LOVE WITH YOU*.
 [/FONT]


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 2, 2008)

PK 70 JI

*ijn@w nyhu dUjwxy lgw JUir mrhu sy vwFIAw ]1] *
jinhaa naehu dhoojaanae lagaa jhoor marahu sae vaadteeaa ||1|| 
_Those who enshrine love for another, die regretting and repenting. ||1||

_ * However, whose mind is divided  for love for others ,repentance will envelop them eventually.
*
I can only agree and ask whether this price is worth it.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 27, 2008)

Page 1164, Line 14
ਨਾਮੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਲਾਗੀ ॥
नामे प्रीति नाराइण लागी ॥
Nāmė parīṯ nārā*iṇ lāgī.
*Naam Dayv is in love with the Lord*.
*Devotee Namdev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 27, 2008)

You know --- I needed this thread tonight. Thank you, Nam Jap ji. I have needed it for a few days now. 

Our Beloved is the Source of Joy  :star:

 ਏਕੁ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੀਐ ਜਾ ਤੂ ਤਾ ਕਿਆ ਹੋਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
eaek sabadh beechaareeai jaa thoo thaa kiaa hor ||1|| rehaao ||
I dwell upon the One Word of the Shabad. You are mine-what else do I need? ||1||Pause||

ਜਾਇ ਪੁਛਹੁ ਸੋਹਾਗਣੀ ਤੁਸੀ ਰਾਵਿਆ ਕਿਨੀ ਗੁਣਂ​*ੀ ॥ 
jaae pushhahu sohaaganee thusee raaviaa kinee gunanaee ||
Go, and ask the happy soul-brides, ""By what virtuous qualities do you enjoy your Husband Lord?""

  ਸਹਜਿ ਸੰਤੋਖਿ ਸੀਗਾਰੀਆ ਮਿਠਾ ਬੋਲਣੀ ॥ 
sehaj santhokh seegaareeaa mithaa bolanee ||
"We are adorned with intuitive ease, contentment and sweet words.

 ਪਿਰੁ ਰੀਸਾਲੂ ਤਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਜਾ ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਣੀ ॥੨॥ 
pir reesaaloo thaa milai jaa gur kaa sabadh sunee ||2||
We meet with our  Beloved, the Source of Joy, when we listen to the Word of the Guru's Shabad."||2||​
Guru Nanak Dev ji
sriRaag

View the entire shabad at this link
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji age 17:SearchGurbani.com 
and continues on the next page


----------

